# FET June/July



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see a thread for upcoming FET hoping some ladies willl join me. I just had my first IVF/ICSI on April 21st got an official BFN today so I am moving on to FET late June or early July.


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi gbaby - sorry to hear about your BFN. I am off on hols in 4 weeks and will begin DR while I am away, ready for FET in July. Will be good to have some company on the journey. Was this your 1st go at IVF?
Wardy


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Aww hun so sorry to hear about your BFN. hope you ok . im glad this thread has popped up, ive been struggling to find where i fit on this board!!  Im currently DR and have baseline on 18th May, Transfer is 1-3rd June. i have 4 frosties and am praying 2 survive at least. The clinic forced me to have SET last time so im gonna fight fight fight for 2 this time 

hi wardy! where u going on your hols??


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi ladies...looks like the 3 of us for now 

Wardy yes it was my 1st IVF....I am currently looking at the beginning of July 

Karen I hope your 2 make it..........what does DR mean?


----------



## Heelanlass (May 5, 2009)

Hi ladies!


So sorry to hear of your BFN today gbaby, hope you're ok.  Think positive, and get prepared for a successful FET soon!  Have you read Zeta West book?
I'll hopefully be joining you girls with FET cycle starting down-regulating (DR) next month all being well.  Had 15 grade 1 embies in deep freeze - frozen in 3 batches of 5 in May 2006 & BFP May 2006, DD now age 3.  Hoping to add to our family.  Had two natural cycles June & Aug 2008 both resulted in BFN.  This is final attempt final batch of 5 frosties, feel need to try assisted cycle with additional support of drugs for final shot.  waiting to speak to Doctor to review last FET and discuss options fully but gut feeling is that's the road we'll go down.  Can't say I'm looking forward to syneral again!  Good luck on the journey!


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Heelanlass I have one of Zita's book, I realy want her CD...good luck with your frosties, I hope you are successful


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Aww there are a few of us in the gang now 

im feeling weird today. I found a letter i had during my fresh cycle all about my frosties. i didnt take much notice at the time but i read it today and all it goes on about is the embryos not surviving the thaw  its such a horrid thought to go thru 6 weeks of meds and not even get a chance. Im so worried as this is my last NHS try and i really feel like the end of our ttc journey is coming quick 

just gotta     

in other news ive lost 2lbs in weight watchers today  

Heelan keeping everything crossed for your last FET hunny

How are the other 2 of the '4 muskateers'   

I cant believe if all goes to plan ill be PUPO in 2.5 weeks  I HATE the 2ww!


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi ladies....
Karen    I am   for you....2lbs   I just found out I lost 4lbs since my last doctor apptmt 4 weeks ago...7lbs to go........

My mum was going to come with me to Brno(Reprofit) in June or July but I told her I rather go alone instead she is taking myself and my DD to Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic in August,  I can use some sun and sand and good Dominican food  
Went to my GYN/OB today got my scripts for FET I am doing the estrogen patch and PIO  this time around, hoping that does the trick 

Right now most of North Carolina are under a Tornado warning


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi 

Can I join your wee gang?  I'm planning FET in July, been told it will be a natural cycle but think i'd prefer a medicated one (at least you know what's going on), any thoughts?

Tracy x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

WELCOME MUFF 

This is my first FET, I am doing a medicated cycle, because of the distance I am traveling I will get on BCP to help with scheduling.....

So Muff why do they prefer a natural cycle for you?


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi Girls, hope it is ok to join you.

Sorry to hear about your BFN Gbaby, I got the same result on Tuesday after my first FET cycle  .  Just picking myself up now as was sure this one would work as we went to blastocyst.  Found out last minute our clinic will only transfer one blast so going for normal transfer next time.  We have 6 frozen embies left and hope for next FET in July.

We had a medicated cycle, a lot easier than full IVF but 2WW never gets any easier.  Out of interest girls during the 2WW did you put your feet up or get on with life as normal, I am getting conflicting advice.

I've got my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Michlou.....I tried to relax during my 2WW well it was my goal but I have 3 children 12,10,8 so as soon as I walked in the donor from Czech Republic I immediately dropped my bags and heading out to baseball practice and a softball game so no resting at all during my 2WW. This time around my children will be gone for the summer so I will put my feet up for at least the first week...All of my frosties are at blast my original IVF was also a blast transfer and we put 2 and got BFN, we will put 2 back again at FET.


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome  

I guess they do things different where you are.  We had 16 eggs collected 14 fertilised but it was never suggested that we let them go to blast so 12 were frozen at 4 cell stage.  I'm at the Chaucer in Canterbury and they do not seem to have much experience in blast or even FET for that matter.  The problem is once their embies are frozen with one clinic I do think you can move them.  We are paying for all our treatment as we have a son already so we have everything crossed this time will work as we will struggle to fund anymore attempts.

It sounds like you have a pretty hectic life with your children, it must be fun although tiring.  I hope your journey is not too long to have your 4th addition.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
can i join ure thread am due to satrt medicated fet this month if all goes well so will be lokking at et bout mid june. really scared excited, im to worrieda bout our little embies not thawing. we have 6 in freezer, they are taking 3 out and gonna choose best 2 to go back. we have had 2 attempts on fresh cycle, 1st bfp but m/c at nearly 7 weeks, and 2nd attempt march but got sever ohss and hospitilised for 12 days so could not make et. this is the one hopefully as dont know how much more i can take.

hope you all feeling ok
take care kirst x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi girls, Do you mind if I join you all?

I have been posting on may board but think I will be fet in June now as lab closed for 3 weeks now  

I am deciding whether to have medicated ot natural cycle.

I really want a natural cycle but am very scared incase my lining isn't thick enough at least with medicated you know what your lining is before et!

Any thoughts on this please girls

Good luck to everyone xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi spinny

im not sure about the pros and cons for both as this is our 1st fet, are your clinic good will they put you at ease,
help you make a decision. its such a roller coaster isnt it. let us know what you decise
take care kirst x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Welcome girls,

Birdey, wish you luck with the thaw Im sure you will fine.  We have 6 eggs left in three straws so I think we will need to thaw 4 this time.

Spinney, our clinic suggested medicated and we went along with it so I am afraid I can not give you any advice. 

We have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow to move forward so hopefully will be booked in within the next week or so and will know our dates.  I know this may seem like a stupid question but has anyone been given any feedback as to why it has not worked when grade 1 eggs are transferred.  I am guessing it is like the black hole and no one really knows why it works for some and not others.  When our 1st IVF failed our consultant said thats a shame we had a 58% success rate that month, not really what I wanted to hear when I was not one of them.

Good luck to you all girls x


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi can i join you all? I dont have dates yet for FET but my appointment to set dates is 25th June, so i'm hoping i will start in July if they can fit me in. I had my first ICSI and got a BFN yesterday. I have one embie in the freezer, i know it only takes one but i am saving up the pennies ready in case i need another go of ICSI! x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to all the new ladies, I had a busy weekend sorry for my absence 

I too am worried about lining issues so I think I am happy with a medicated cycle my lining is typically 8-9cm more like 8. So I think it's important for me to do medicated and have a lining check prior to treatment especially because I am traveling so far.....

Also Michlou, during my 1st IVF/ICSI fresh cycle I had to hatching blast grade 1 transferred I have no fertility issues just dealing with a male factor, I am proven I have 3 children (previous relationship) and my I got a BFN so I think it's just a numbers game...I think with some small medication changes I should get a BFP although I know the percentage rate decrease with FET.


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi can i join you all? I had a BFN in April for IVF cycle, I have 5 blasts frozen and dates for FET is in July, I am not sure if is natural or medicated, i have said that I must take something from day 2 of June period but don't know until they give me the presciption next month.

Mariamxxx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mariam  welcome thanks for joining us.....


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Can I join in as I'm FET on 19 or 20 June. I am trying for a sibling for our daughter (who is a FET baby btw!).
Have 3 x 3 day Grade A 8 cell frosties in single straws but not sure whether to have one or two put back. I guess I have to wait to see how they thaw and whether it looks like they will go to blast. If one goes to blast then I'll stick with one but if I am advised not to take them to blast I will have two put back...I think...!?!

JacLaw x


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hello girls,

Thanks for the feedback gbaby.

We had a meeting with the consultant and embryologist yesterday, they advised we could defrost 2 eggs at a time from our remaining 6 and put 2 back or go for bust and defrost the lot and go to blast.  Our last cylce we defrosted all six and three went to blast but they would only put one back.  They told us we now have grounds for approval to put two blasts back as we have failed 1 IVF and 1 FET Blast.  The embryologist said that our eggs are of really good quality but there maybe an implantation issue, does anyone know if you can have any tests to find out, our consultant said not.  Not sure what we are going to do yet.  We have planning meeting 5th June so hoping to start in July. x


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi girls..

This sounds like the perfect thread to join ... if thats ok.

I had my follow up consultation 18th april following BFN from 1st cycle of ICSI and have decided to go for a medicated cycle of FET with DR in June, ET July.   

Care told me that they will do ET in the afternoon to allow them to defrost each embryo individually in the morning, watching and waiting to make sure it looks good and cleaves, so i can keep some in storage (i only have 3) 

i did ask if i could have 2 transfered but they have recommended i still go for SET.

feel like my chances are zero!!  not a positive start! but from a money point of view ... i think i will be 60 b4 we could afford a fresh cycle...LOL

mind you .... think of all the money i would make from the media.... 

wishing everyone lots of luck for their FET's 

melanieb xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang!

well my tickers are moving quite nicely now. baseline is finally on monday!! it seems to have taken ages to have come around! i just PRAY my cysts havent grown again last time they drained them at EC so i have no idea what they will do this time. im due to start HRT on monday after scan and ive heard nothing but horrid SE about them!! never mind its only for a couple of weeks! in other news i lost 2.5lbs in weight watchers this week! yippee!!!

melanie my clinic are the same on this SET policy, its driving me insane. i went along with a SET on my fresh cycle because they made me but im gonna refuse for my frozen go. i told the nurse on the phone i wanted to see the consultant and head embryologist to tell them i want 2. the NICE guidelines are only a recommendation at the minute so you are well within your right to really push. i have 4 frozen but no idea how theyre gonna defrost them.

Mich i see you have had the same dilemma, i have no idea about those issues sorry hun. hope you get some answers in your appointment xx

jaclaw great news on getting started hun. when do you start DR??

Miriam welcome onboard. heres hoping one of your little blasts is a sticky one!! when do you find out dates??

sprog fingers crossed they can fit you in hunny xxx

gbaby how are things?? your holiday sounds FAB!!

hi to the rest of the gang there are so many of us now!!!


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so busy ladies, I feel like I've been neglecting you all....We have a big Holiday coming up next week and we are hosting 60-80 ppl at our home so I am running around like a chicken without a head...but I want to at least WELCOME the new ladies: JacLaw and Melanieb    This weekend I have to make flight plans and finalized my dates with my clinic. Looks like it's going to be last week in June or first week in July....Personals to come over the weekend....


----------



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello there
I am due to have et in June this year.
My re gave me a lucrin shot on monday , 11th may and I am now just waiting for AF to show as I need to start progynova on day 2, 2 tabs morning and 2 tabs nightly.

I am trying to keep my feelings on ice this time around.... don't know what to expect.
Any advise and encouragement welcome?
Is anyone taking any additional supplements or made any dietry changes that might help a BFP?


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi All

I've got 3 frosties left from my BFP in November 2007 resulting in Lucy.  I'm told they are 2 good (not great, said Lucy was the great one from original batch) and 1 medium grade.  The consultant told me (in Feb) she wanted me to do a natural cycle as periods were regular but since then they've been coming between 24 and 28 days so I've phoned today to arrange the FET and told them i want to do a medicated cycle so I know exactly whats going on.  They've agreed to this so I start DR on 2nd week of June with planned FET 3rd week in July (on annual leave then).

I took Co-enzyme Q10, selenium ACE, Folic Acid, Vitamin B Complex, and Vitamin C with zinc in the run up to ET then just the folic acid, 5 brazil nuts a day and a glass of pure pineapple juice for the 2ww.  I'm not sure if this helped but I got a BFP after 17 years of trying so I'm back on all these vitamins today.  Worth a shot methinks.

Love Tracyx (and Lucy)


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Mariam, would think yours was medicated as I was told with natural you just go on day of ET to get them put back, take no drugs at all at my clinic for a natural.


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks girls for you warm welcome,

Tracy, thanks for your reply about medicated FET although I am so confuse because I don't have to down regulate as IVF cycle. 

Anyway, good luck who start FET soon

Mariamxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hope you all ok, we have got drugs now and strating provera sunday injections tuesday so will be having fet in june, really excited now but scared, just deciding whether to do a diary on here or not a lot of ladies said it has helped them to get everthing out. im just really scared about frosties not thawing, its driving me mad

take care kirst x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi ladies can i join your thread!! i am due to start fet end may/ beginning of june after 1st failed ivf in march.  i only have i frosties and just   it is strong enough to survive the thaw    i received my prescription on fri and am having medicated cycle and pcos and lack of af.  i have provera tablets to start taking tues which is good i suppose as i feel more in control of this cycle!! as i have never done this before am a little unsure what to expect and glad i stumbled across this thread!

em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi em - glad you found us, im in a similar position just started provera today due to same reasons, this is our first fet after 2 fresh cycles, 1 m/c and 1 cancelled due to ohss, im too stressing about thawing issues, just gotta hope this is the one. the good thing that everyone keeps saying about fet is less stress so hoping that will be benefit.
kirst x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang!

i have news!

Had my baseline scan today and im down regulated enough! My cysts are back on my left ovary and are both bigger than ever (they have been drained twice!). but as FET doesnt involve the ovaries they are leaving them alone!!  ive had 2 doses of HRT today and feel a bit muggy headed but otherwise ok 

I spoke to them about having a DET this time but they are still insistent on me having one put back as we have 4 top quality blasts. The head embryologist is writing to my trust tho to see if they will fund further FET until we have used up our batch. They have frozen them individually so will only defrost them one by one. fingers crossed we have a good one in there! 

how is everyone xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
karen that sounds really good, you gotta hae some bfp in that lot   good you keeping positive

i started my provera sunday and start my injections tom and feeling excited but also scared that must sound really silly?
hope you all doing ok?
kirst x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

kirst the whole thing is incredibly scary. i really hope you get your BFP this try.

I have taken 3 doses of this progynova and felt dreadful in the 3 hours after taking each dose.  I have been sick this morning after it. OMG i hope it gets easier! saying that if i get a BFP i can tolerate this!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi karen thats not good if it makes you feel that ill, hopefully it will get better, like you say if it works its all worth it. it makes me laugh that people dont realise how hard this whoile process is, one of the girls at work was talking about ivf and said that would be easy way to get pg take your egg and sperm and mix, i was like yeh right ! could not go into detail as they dont know but did malke me laugh, if only it wat that easy eh  

hope you not feeling too rough, take care
kirst x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks chick

i just took dose number 4 and have been ok so far. still having this very dry mouth but this has been the best so far. I suppose my poor hormones dont have a clue whats happening. one minute im dead low and now they are hammering me with hormones!! The joys eh?

Fingers crossed that my lining will by nice and thick by next thursday!!  

how many frosties do you have sweetie??


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Ooh my drugs arrived, feels real now


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

muff - thats cool, it does sink in more when you got them, good luck
kirst x


----------



## cally78 (Jul 13, 2008)

hi ladies can i join you 

we had a bfn in Feb from our second icsi having a natural fet first week in June like every one else worried sick about the big thaw we have 4 embryo clinic is defrosting 2 at a time with the hope of getting one good embryo hope they only have to defrost 2 so we have hope of another go 
loads of pma to every one callyx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies 
cally - sorry to hear abour your bfn, hope this treatment will be the one for you, good luck
hope everyone had good weekend
kirstx


----------



## Shell1974 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, hope you don't mind but can I join you?

I am due to have a natural FET beginning of next week. 

Little bit of back ground on me, I have a DD from our 2nd ICSI, she is now 9 months old.  Had natural FET in April, 2 100% grade 1/2 embies put back but ended in a BFN.  Only got one embie left now so using that this month.  I don't think we have a cat in hells chance but we need to use this otherwise its looking like our next ICSI will be using donor sperm.

Went for a scan yesterday (day 10) and already got follie at size 15, which is good as they expect you to ovulate at size 18.  Got an appointment tomorrow for anther scan.  I think I will be having FET on Monday, jsut hope the little fella defrosts.

Hope everyone it well, nice to talk to poeple who are going through the same thing.

Shell x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi shell - welcome to the thread, you are right is nice to caht with people that know excatly what youa re goind through. your daughter is gorgeous  
good luck for next week, im sure it will be fine, im too worried about the whole thawing process, first time at fet.
kirst x


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Room for another one? My FET is now likely to be around the 8th June so I feel in the wrong place on the May thread! It's treatment number 5 for us so I am praying this one works. Not too sure how much more I can put up with! We've 4 frosties so the aim is to thaw all and see if we can get to blast   It's all so tense isn't it? I always thought FETs would be easier than fresh which is true in that the drugs aren't as bad but the worry of the big thaw is a nightmare!

Fingers crossed for everyone  

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Can i join in please?? i've been DR since saturday.  I recognise some of you from other threads  

George x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi pinot and pinky ewlcome to the thread, where abouts are you in your tx?
kirst x


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Kirst,

I need to update my signature but I'm rubbish at remembering to do it! I'm on the homeward trot towards ET the week after next. We've 4 frosties and hoping that at least one of them makes it to blast. I suffer really badly with down-regging (permanent headache/eczema not to mention hot flushes!) so I'm just starting to feel vaguely normal again having started Progynova last Sunday  

Gorgeous day here today and far too nice to be working. Keep getting distracted!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend,
Pinot xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi pinot
i had my ohone call today to say bloods ok so start the progynova tom, i have not had it before bit worried about side effects after reading about them on here. my et should be 16th june if everything goes ok and the dreaded thaw.

its such a hard process isnt it?
kirst x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Can I join you please I am waiting for af to arrive then I phone clinic to make drug appointment!

I am on day 26 today so af should be here next week hopefully!

I really can't wait to get started now I will start dr on day 23 I am having fet!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

welcome to the thread spinny good luck with tx
kirst x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kirst thanks for Welcome!  Were are you upto hun?  I am waiting for af to arrive and then I will start dr on day 23 if I don't ovulate naturally.  I am on day 33 now but with having PCOS I have strange cycles and never know when af will arrive!

I am getting my nk cell test resullts back tomorrow so hope they are all ok!

I am going to America next week for 10 days I really can't wait, but I can't wait to get started too!

Look forward to getting to know you all  xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi spinny, really jealous about america bet you cant wait, im on day 6 now, taking my injections and progynova, got blodds on 15th june and hopefully if all ok thaw embies pray they make it and then et on 16th if all well, really want them back in me.

kirst x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi ladies 
hope you all ok well i'm still waiting for af 9 days past last provera tablet and no sigh of if arriving ... so gutted no idea why this wouldn't have worked  

everyone do an af dance for me please  

em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi em
i ahve taken provera quite a bit, not this time but the two times before it was 10 days after and second time 14 days after, it will come dont worry  
kirst x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Em I have never taken it before so not sure hunny but like kirst says it will happen soon hunny 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks girlies just need to chill and let it work i'm just anxious as we go away 6 weeks on saturday but if doesn't show at least we can have fet when get back.  just   for it before as will be dh 40th while away and just hope i can give him best pressie ever with a bfp

em xx


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all,
Hope you dont mind me joining this thread.  It seems we are all in the same boat.
Im a little confused though, have been told to start 2mg of prognova 3 times a day from day 1 to 10 of cycle then have a scan to check lining of womb. Does this sound correct? Everyone seems to be different. I only have one frozen embie but it is blast and they said it i v good so  it survives thawing. am hoping to start beginning of July so good luck to everyone else
xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi besttwin - welcome to the thread.  im currently doing medicated fet and my protocol is slightly diff, i think it just depends on what clinic you are in, as is askd the same question few days ago as was worried mine was worng. but they all are right, good luck with tx
kirst x


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you birdey
What is down regulating?
x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi um im not sure, you would think this being y 3rd time id know, i have seen it being used lots but dont know sorry. 
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All,
Down regulating is when you use burserelin to shut down your ovaries, basically making you menopausal.  You are fully down regulated after AF arrives and you have day 4 blood to check.

I'm on the 14th day of injections (burserelin) today (10 days after finishing provera) and no AF   , so I have to go for blood tests on Monday to check if I am down-rgulated, or if I need a bit more time. It's getting very difficult to concentrate on anything and today I had to come home from work because I forgot to do my injection    I keep thinking maybe she isn't coming because I'm pg, but I know I am just torturing myself   Def. not testing though.  

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

poDdy - sorry she hasnt turned up yet, but there is still time before monday, have you got some time over weekend to relax or are you working? hope you feeling ok take care and let me know how you get on
hopefully she will arrive over weekend  
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning Birdey!

She's arrived   .   hurts, but I'm happy.  I'll go for day 4 bloods on Tuesday now and hopefully start the progynova next Saturday!!! Then I can start counting down and planning a little better.  

I'm off out shopping for a christening present for our niece today and I'll have great fun choosing an outfit for the christening, so hopefully that will get sorted today too.  I've never been to a christening before! 

Hope you have a nice weekend!
PoDdy


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

pody - glad af arrived i'm still waiting and waiting 11 days past last provera tablet if nothing shows by tues have to phone hospital
hi to everyone hope the rain goes away soon 
em xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Eknowles I am waiting for Af too it's driving me mad here's a little dance for us !

                                  

hope this works for us hunny xxxx

LOL spinny xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

knowles and spinny -i have blown ya some bubbles, hope she arrives for you soon , i know what its like i always take ages too
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

I think waiting for AF is soooo stressful, especially when she pushes you right to 15 days after starting injections  

 to all those waiting.  

PoDdy


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi ladies

Im new to this, dont know all jargon, but am sure I will learn! Ive just found out that I will be having FET end July! Had 2 fresh cycles over the last 3yrs, but both negative!! So fingers crossed this time!

Is anyone else gonna be going thru this at the same time?

x x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

yipee af arrives yest afternoon so think i'm on day 1 today.  will be phoning mfs tomorrow to start treatment.  i have day 2 down reg so here we go again!! just unsure what to expect from fet as this is our 1st attempt. 
hi everyone hope you have had a nice weekend? 
spinny any news for you yet??
em xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi huny   sorry to hear of your past disappointments, hopefully this will be the one!  I'm ahead of you, but can tell you now, FET is far less stressful thand a fresh cycle from my experience.   good luck.

Hi Em,
  yay glad AF showed.

PoDdy


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Em yey glad she arrived please send  her to me still no sign!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
huny - welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your past tx, as poddy said fet is much better, so much less stress so hopefully this will be your one, third time lucky   how many embies have you got ?

em - glad she turned up for you and you got all your dates now, good luck let us know how you get on

spinny - im sure she will turn up for you soon, will be sending you positivce vibes

hope everyone else is doing ok

im not too bad upped my dosages of porgynova today 6 tabs daily, and start pesseries sat, keep thinking week tom they will be back in me if everything goes ok  

take care kirst x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi ladies how are you all doing? 
spinny i sent her on her way over to you ... any joy yet??
i have to have 1st down reg injection tonight then go for scan tomorrow morning and i pressume they will tell me dates then 

em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi
em - good luck let us know how you get on

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Crikey Birdey...not long to go!!!

I'll be here for you on the 2WW, only it will be a 4WW, as I'll be starting right after you!  

Hi em, how did the first injection go?  Getting back into the swing?    I found the first couple a bit of a shock, I'd forgotten my technique altogether, but soon got back in to it.

Hi Spinny, has she shown up yet?

Hi Huny, how you doing today?

Just cooking a roast.....I was in bed all weekend with nasty AF, so the chicken I thawed had to be put in the fridge and needs cooking today, so in for a penny in for a pound.  Not long left to go.  

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

poDdy - thanks hopefully it will go quick for the both of us and we can both add a bfp to the weesex. how many embies you taking out?

kirst x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello

Can I join you over here.  I started to DR on 6th May, on 6mg Progynova as of today.  I have to go for a scan on the 11th and all going well, will have ET on 16th June.

Fingers crossed that my embies will defrost okay.

Amanda x


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for the welcome.

I have only 2 embies so not getting hopes up to much!  

Am having a medicated cycle - only nasal spray so at least no injections this time!   Start DR 26th June hope to have ET 17th July.

When are you all having ET?

 to you all x x

Huny

PS How do i get a timeline etc ?


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Amanda

Are you by any chance from Ipswich?  

Huny


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Huny

I sure am    Just noticed that you are in Suffolk.  Where are you having your treatment ?  I am at Bourn.

Amanda


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Amanda

Im in the area as well   and at Bourn, had my last fresh cycle there as well, small world. 

Just read your ET isnt long, how many frosties have you got and how are you feeling?  

Huny


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

I have 9 embies left over from my last frozen cycle.  

I had OHSS last year, ( I had 28 eggs) and ended up with 15 fertilising and being frozen.  We did FET in December/January which ended with a chemical pg.  

Am feeling quite positive about this cycle, but trying not toget my hopes up to much.

Hope that everything goes well for you, I think Bourn is a fab place


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ITG   welcome.  You are on the same timeline as Birdey - hey Birdey Look!   Sorry to hear of your disappointment in January.  You have every reason to be positive.  I have 9 embies too.

Hi Huny, I want to hear much more positivity out of you young lady    2 is enough    remember, it's quality not quantity and they only tend to freeze gooduns   

I have my day 4 blood test tomoz morning....which should be fun, they can never find my veins.    hopefully I am fully down-regged and can start the progy on Saturday, but not counting my chickens after everything went so wrong before  

Birdey, we're having 3 defrosted at a time and we'll keep going until we have at least 1 to put back.  I imagine in my mind that they are all perfect   and I have a wonderful uterus   and they will both be happy together for 9 months or so.

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
itg - hi welcome to the thread, if all goes well with my thawing ill be having et on 16th june too, keep in touch

huny - it only takes one and like poDdy said its quality not quantity. we had positive on 1st cycle that ended in m/c but that worked and we only had 2 eggs. keep positive, good luck honey  

poDdy - good luck for your blood test tom im the same it always takes them ages, hopefully they will find it straight away for you. least you got higher number of embies, hopefully though you will only need these ones and you can have your little one. im excited and scared now, i know its only a week away which im excited about but then i know its only 3 weeks away to finding out if it does not work. mad isnt it.
kirst x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck to all with their FET !!! 

I am going for FET on thursday at IM.

I am excited and scared all in the one! I just pray for a BFP for us all.

I am nervous as fresh transfer failed and have been advised of 40% chance of BFP with FET.

Jenny


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

jenny - is that youe et thursday or you just starting fet ? hope it all goes well whichever
kirst x


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Evening all!

Birdey & PoDdy- I have taken on board what you have said and am much more positive this evening,    , it just seems soooo long away still!! 

PoDdy - how did ure blood test go? 

 

Please let me know how to get those timeline thing-me-bobs!


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hey girlies 
how are you all? well day 2 of injections and god do you not forget .. it's like riding a bike but still stings.  had baseline scan today all ok go back on 22nd for bloods to see if down reg enough...we will see what happens then 

jenny - good luck for thurs    for a fighter to thaw!!

pody - how did bloods go?

itg - stay positive i only have 1 embie but you only need one  

hi hunny and birdie (and anyone i've missed)

em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

poDdy - how did your bloods go

em - glad injections went ok, they sting like mad dont they ?

jenny - good luck for tom honey 

itg - hope you staying positive  

huny - how are you doing?

kirst x


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi June/July buddies

Hope you all ok tonight!

Jenny - how did today go?     &    &   for you!

Em - try not to think about the sting, hopefully it will be worth it in the end!  

ITG - how are you feeling?  

Birdey - feeling great thanks, think its all your positive energy - thanks  

PoDdy - how did bloods go?

Huny x x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Girls!

Can I join you?? Im starting to down reg on Sunday.... ready for a medicated FET in July.

Im throwing everything at this cycle, thought I'd give acupuncture a try again! I've tried it once, but the man was really creepy and it put me off!! So I stopped. But this time Ive found a lady that specialises in infertility. So fingers crossed I can relax this time!!

Ive got mixed emotions about this cycle... Im excited but still a bit scared!!

Bring on the roller coaster!!

Just_me x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello everyone  

Just catching up quickly before I head of to bed ...

Hope everyone is okay.

I have (hopefully) my last scan tomorrow.  Hoping that all is okay and that I will be given a day for ET next week.  It has been provisionally booked for the 16th.  We are hoping that DH will be able to get time off work (his colleague is off and there will be nobody in our area to be on call in the event of an emergency). 

What time is your appointment tomorrow Birdey  ?  Hope it goes well for you.

Will update you all tomorrow.

Amanda x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all
just me - welcome to the thread its really good to be able to chat to other ladies who are in same boat as you. how many embies have you got waiting for you?

itg - hi i not got my bloods till monday and then hopefully if thaw goes to plan should have et on tuesday. ill be thinking of you tom really hope your scan goes well and you get your dates sorted im sure it will be fine, good luck

hope evryone else is doing ok, off to bed now
take care kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All,
Just popped on to say my bloods went well, so all set for starting the progynova on saturday, with blood test booked for 29th July and all being well, ET on the 1st July.  

ITG, good luck for next week, it would be a shame if DH couldn't be there for ET  

Good luck Just_me    I am actually taking the opposite tact for this cycle    I am trying to stay as relaxed as possible and trying not to think about it   

Gotta dash and get ready for work,
PoDdy


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Girls

Had a meeting at the clinic this morning.... signed all the forms and picked up my meds! Start DR on Sunday.....

Birdy.. Ive got 7 frozen Embryo's.. when the nurse talked about them today, sounds like they range from 4 cell up to 9 cell.... so fingers crossed two defrost ok. Apparently they need to keep 50% of their cells to be classed as survived....

Found out today, that the progesterone will need to be an intramuscular injection into my butt.. and that my DH will have to do it... the needle looked huge! Has anyone experienced it??

Good luck everyone!!

Just_me


----------



## Di B (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi girls
Can I join you all in here. I had my FET on 7th June and I am booked for my blood test on 19th June. The dreaded 2WW.

I had 2 x day 6 blastocyst transferred. They were the last of our frosties. Hoping it works with all my heart but prepared for anything. 

Hope you are all going well

Di


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I had my two FET both 3 cells transfered  at IM so 2ww offically started !!!

I feel scared , nervous and hopefully all at the same time.

I am taking baby asprine , got acupunture booked for today at 2pm and not drinking any tea or coffee and goingto eat very healthy.

It may be my last chance due to cost of IVf so i will do anything possible to make it work and am determined to do something in addition than what i done last time and got a BFN hence the acupunture .

GOOD LUCK ALL ON YOU 2 WW FOR LOTS OF BFP!!!!!!!!!

thinking of you all.

jenny


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

jenny - good luck hun sending you all the   i can !!!  ps whats baby asprin for?  is it meant to improve chances?
hi ladies hope you are all looking forward to the weekend
em xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

wishing you all lots of luck.

baby asprine is meant to help the blood flow to the womb, still no 100% evidence it works but many clinics are recommending it , so i give anything a go to see if it makes a baby.

jenny


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Would you mind if I joined you... hope not   Started d/r today for 1st cycle of FET had prostap this morning   

Wishing everyone luck sorry I haven't read everyone's post but really tired and best go to bed   

Take care,
Kelly x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi - Can I join you all

I'm about to start a medicated FET - going for first scan tomorrow and if all is OK will start the progynova. I've never had a FET before and have 6 frosties all 3 day and 8 cells. 

I've had three failed fresh cycles and thought I'd try something different. I'm also trying acupuncture and have found a brilliant lady who specialises in infertility.

I'm interested some of you are taking baby aspirin - I was considering this, but when I asked my consultant about it he felt the jury was out on it unless you had immune issues diagnosed (my immune tests have come back all clear).

Anyway, it will be good to get to know you all and really nice to share the experience with people in the same boat -  Karenanna


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello,

Welcome Tulip and karenanna  

Tulip - how are you feeling about the FET? This is my first FET too, after developing OHSS in February    I am finding it a lot more relaxing than IVF and the time is flying by too.

Karenanna, did you have to down-reg? Sorry to hear about your 3 disappointments.  I have heard several stories of ladies moving to FET after several failed IVF's and have been successful.  Will we be on our 2WW together?  I started the progynova yesterday, with ET for the 1st July (all being well).  I can't wait for the progy to kick in as I think it makes you feel more normal.  I was in a card shop yesterday looking for a christening card and was in tears reading them    Nuts!  

Well, I am off to my niece's christening today...never been to one before, so should be good  Only one problemo.....most people there are pg with their 2nd...expecting lots of 'are you going to have children' DH and I have been joking about what to say   although I think we will go with a straight 'no' or 'I'm working on my career at the moment, but who knows, maybe in the future'

Good luck Jenny, not long to go now.

Where's Birdey....?

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi poDdy - sorry only been on quick been at work and isle of wight festival, been great to escape from ivf. you doing ok?

this might be too much info but can anyone tell me as i dont remember it from kast tx about the pesseries, are thye ment to leave white in pants or am i not doing right? that sounds mad doesnt it? just dont wanna get to bloods tom and levels be worng because ive not let absorb enough or something stupid.

gotta run i hope you all doing ok speak to ya all tom after bloods and see if little embies coming out  
take care kirst x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks jenny my consultant hasn't mentioned it so not sure what to do.i'm at clinic on 22nd for bloods so might mention it to nurses then. 
em xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi All

PoDdy - no down regging for me -just the progynova - I was originally going for an unmedicated FET, but have now discovered my luteal phase is short. Hope the christening went OK today and you didn't get too many questions. At least it was a nice sunny day for it.

Birdey - you will definitely get white from the pessaries - if you use the back rather than the front you get less. I wore a panty liner, as I got fedup of all the white goo.

Kelly - welcome - hope the down regging is going OK for you.

Anyway, went for scan today and am OK to start progynova today. I did have a cyst, but they said it was collapsing (?) and probably the follicle sack that had an egg in it from the last cycle. Oh well, they didn't seem worried and said it wouldn't stop the treatment.

Enjoy what is left of the weekend

Karenanna xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Hope you all doing ok. I am feeling like time is going so so slow at moment just wish it was nearer to test day but in a strange way i am so scared of the result.

I know FET only happended on thurs but want some sign to say its worked, dont know how i will cope if its a BFN, just pray its all a BFP for us all.

Life seems so unfair at times and people take pregnancy for granted and if I hear another person say you dont really want kids i will scream as what do they know what i want!!!!!

sorry for rant - hope you all doing well

thinking & praying for all of us.

jenny


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Jenny... fingers crossed its worked for you   

Karenanna.... out of interest, you said your lutual phase is short.... what is classed as short?? my cycles vary between 26 -32 days, but AF always comes exactly 12 days after I ovulate... would you call that short??

Im really moody/grumpy today, can't wait to start the progynova.... only started DR today, so can't blame my grumps on drugs!! My poor DH can't do anything right 

Anyway hope everyone is ok

Just_me


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Just_me - I'd never done an ovaulation predictor before last month, because I knew I couldn't get pregnant naturally because of DH. When I did, I didn't ovulate until day 17 and my periods are always 27 - 29 days long. Looking on the internet some doctors think a luteal phase of 12 days is fine, but some places say it ought to be 14+ days. The minute I mentioned it to my consultant he said he wanted to use the progynova. 

Have a good day everyone - Karenanna


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just to let you know i have had my phone call from clinic just now and bloods are fine so thaw is going ahead      gotta phone tom morning to see if they ok and then et is set for 2pm. really nervous now please please let this be our time     

hope you all doing ok
kirst x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Birdey...       I really hope everything goes well.... try to get some sleep tonight!!   

Karenanna.... Hopefully the progynova will sort me out too.... I hope a short lutual phase is my problem, so then the drugs should fix it!   

Hi to everyone else 

xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOD LUCKKKKK BIIIIIRRRRRDDDDEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY    

It will be fine.  I will be thinking of you 

Hi Just_me, I started the progynova on saturday and I feel grumpier and more tired than when I was D/ring   I mentioned it to our Fertility nurse and she said it could be because there is such a small dose of the progy, it takes a while to kick in, or it could just be because psycologically I am tired and fed-up of the treatment.  I think it is the drugs though, as i am so snappy, which isn't like me at all   poor DH......

Hi Karenanna  

I read that 12 days was fine, 10 would be considered short, but that luteal phase defect, as it is called, isn't recognised by many doctors as an issue.  However, I have heard of a few stories where people have insisted on treatment for it and been successful.  Don't forget everyone is different, 14 days+ being normal? What's normal - they always told us at school that you ovulate on day 14 -   since I have been charting, it's been anywhere between 16 and 21 (and 28 after my lap&dye!) then my luteal phase is 14/15/16 days  

PoDdy


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Good Luck Birdey for tomorrow.

I need to call at 9am to check that my frosties have defrosted okay, all being well, I will there for transfer at 11am  

Hope everyone else is okay x

Amanda x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

OOOOOHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Good luck ITG       I will be thinking of you too


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

      FOR BIRDEY AND AMANDA...!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL BE THINKING ABOUT YOU BOTH!!!!!        


Thank you for the welcome!   I am feeling okay at the moment a little   but not too bad still losing some a/f seems to be going on forever!  Hopefully I can start the Progynova on the 24th. Nurse says I will be taking 7 tablets a day is that about normal I haven't a clue   Is this drug to build your linning up? Sorry for all the questions  

Just_me; When is your next scan? Is this your first FET go?  

Karenanna: I wouldnt have a clue when I ovulate.. if I did even? I would do what feels right for you - good luck with tx  

PoDdy:    When is your next scan? How many embies are you having thawed? We have decided on 4      

SO SORRY IF MISSED ANYONE  

Love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

AND JENNY        for you hope embies getting comfy


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

tulip1411... yeah this is my first FET, really hoping its the only one!! Wow 7 tablets, thats more than i've been prescribed. I'll start on 2 then move on to 3 a day! Progynova is an oestrogen tablet that builds up the lining then you usually get given a progesterone suppository or injection to sustain it around ET. I believe!!!

Good luck Amanda too for tomorrow xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry for not posting for ages, i hope you're all doing well on your tx's.

My baseline scan was yesterday, everthing was fine, so now on to the next stage of popping pills - i'm only on one a day to start   

George x x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well had the dreaded phone call and all 3 survived           
not sure on any quality yet will find out later, et is at 2pm so will have best 2 put back cant wait. thank you all for your support would have gone looney without you all x

itg - hope you had good news too hopefully you will be having them put back in right as we speak   

pinky - welcome back, glad your scan went well, keep us posted 

tulip - thansk for support, im on 6 a day but think all clinics are diff with scedule, hope you doing ok

sorry if missed anyone but gotta go run got to get 12.30 boat over, speak later

kirst x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Good luck Birdy & Ipswitch town girl for today, thinking of you !!!!!!!!!!!!

For everyone I hope you are all doing good & welcome to any new people!!! 

saying lots of prayers for us all for a BFP!

jenny

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Birdey - great news that all three defrosted!! i'm really impressed   good luck for ET today  

George x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi tulip1411 ,

I am using Egg donor  at IM but to build up my lining to 6mm i am on patches then also take progrestone day before transfer all of which I am still taking during 2ww.

When I Did take tablets when at glasgow my first IVF cycle instead of patches.

There is lots of good info in terms of what to eat etc to increase lining you should look at. I also take folic acid and 75mg asprine to help my womb get to correct width.

Hope you feeling ok.

Thinking of you all !!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Birdey - good news about the three surviving the thaw - hope ET went well  

George - glad the scan was OK

Kelly - time goes so slowly while you are waiting around - hope the 24th doesn't seem too far away. I didn't have a clue about my ovulation until recently - the things you learn when you are going through this treatment. I also discovered I have PCO.

Amanda -   for implantation

PoDdy - I only have the one month to go on from the test, but can tell from mucus etc... that other months have been similar. I also have quite short periods.

It is really interesting all the different levels of pills/patches we all have - I'm on 3 a day. I have to go back for a 9 day scan next Tuesday and then it is getting ready for the thaw. If we are able we are going to culture to blastocyst, but this of course may not be possible. It is all the waiting and uncertainty that is so difficult.

Sorry if I missed anyone - have a nice evening - Karenanna xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well 2 on board thanfully, they are day 3 and 5 cells. when we got there they said all 3 were 4 cells and one was not doing well so they knew which two they were going to use. but as they were doing it she cme out and said that the 2 had split again and were now 5 cells each, which was good. have no idea about this but she was happy so so were we. just gonna rest feel really emotional and tired. 

hope you all doing will ctch up again tom, thanks again
kirst x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

well done birdie    they are snuggling in where they belong!!!
itg - hope you have had a good day too and you have embies snuggling in
well i have had a wierd day i am now cd 10 and af has appeared again!! phoned clinic and they said could be good sign that down reg is working quickly will have to wait for bloods on mon to see if this is the case.  just bit miffed as i wait for months on end ofr af then i have 2 in a week  
hope everyone else is good and enjoying the gorgeous weather!!

em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

em i know what you mean they are bloody nightmare, hope it all sorts itself out, sounds like clinic are on the case though, good luck
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

ITG, any news sweety? are you PUPO, like our very own Birdey?
Hope it all went well  

PoDdy


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

congrats Birdie - hope your resting!

hope everyone is doing ok.

jenny


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello everyone.  Thanks for all the good vibes  

I called the clinic at 9am to check that I was still to go in for ET (I hate calling and checking, makes me really nervous).

Went for transfer at 11am, they defrosted 4 frosties and 3 were good enough for transfer.  They chose the best 2 and re-froze the other one.  

Have a blood test booked on 29th, so the 2ww begins...

Birdey, hope everything went well for you....

Amanda x


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi 

would it b ok to join u all i am due to have FET end of the month

I have spoke to clinic and thay advised i should try blastosist this time, 

I have got 8 embryos frozen, they said they need 5 but as they are frozen in two's they will have to take 6 out to try and take to blast. bit nervous to use so many but feel need to try something different.

has enyone else tried this ?  

tracey x x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay, well done ITG    sit back and relax  

Hi Tracey, welcome to the board.  I have my FET on the 1st July, will be be on the 2WW together?  I was told that they have to take more out for blasts, so that they can see which ones to take on to blasts.  The good news is that at some clinics the odds seem to rise a lot - 50% at some places, I have heard.   Good luck!

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
itg - well done congrats, looks like we got this 2ww together, are you feeling ok, im just mega teary but bit brighter today. do you know what cells they were, mine were both 5 cells but i have no idea what that means  

tracey - welcome to the thread, i have not been able to go to blast ut i know when asked they said you had to have at least five to see the best one and that when at blast stage they have gone further so the cells are better so more chance when back in, but they only like to do that if you have alot of embies. good luck for it, it is a massive worry but you gotta have faith, they know what they are doing and will know your history so will be best thing for you. keep us posted.

poDdy, george, kelly and karenanna hope you all doing ok? sorry if missed anyone

kirst x


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

THANKS BIRDY AND podDy FOR REPLIES

I HAVE JUST BEEN TO CLINIC, I WILL HAVE BLAST FET AROUND 1-2 JULY DEPENDS WHEN BODY IS READY AS I AM DOING IT ON NATURAL CYCLE.

podDY - WE WILL BE ON 2WW TOGETHER 

TRACEY X X


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi tracey - glad ure app went well, thats great news about starting soon, are you feeling good about it? be good to hve poDdy with you on 2ww too.

kirst x


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks kirst

I feel ok about it but always a nervous time I always worry embies dont servive thaw, then the dreaded 2ww worry, has it worked or not 

you have been such a support 

congrat with the embies, put your feet up and rest

tracey xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi All

Tracey - I'm also tryng for blastocysts with my FET and defrosting 6. It looks as though I may be a couple of days ahead of you - I'm expecting transfer around 28-29th June, depending on how successful the thaw and culturing is.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Heelanlass (May 5, 2009)

Hi! all,   not been on for ages (think since start of thread).  Good to read through and hear all your progress, good luck for those with precious cargo on board - hope they are comfy and settling in to their new home!  I start DR tomorrow - not looking forward to it or the side effects but hey ho, tried two FET's on natural cycles and as this is our final attempt with our last wee batch of frosties - will pull out all the stops to give them the best chance and some extra support.

Tracey, blasts have a really good success rate, some clinics report 50%.  My last cycle last August was blast as I was really worried about twin pregnancy and risks attached so blast seemed the best option.  Not sure what we'll transfer this time, need to see how defrost go's.

Good luck all!  x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi 
heelanlass welcome back - good news you back again hoepfully this will be your time, hope it all goes well.

i have been having really sharp pains in my left hand side of belly, this is to early for implantation pain isnt it, does anyone know if that normal?

kirst x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

HI guys

Got a question for the ladies that have had a medicated FET cycle in the past...... does the oestrogen tablets make your weight blow up a little?? i.e affect your boobs?? Im only asking, as Ive got a wedding to go to and the dress I want to wear is borderline on fitting.... if my boobs or waist blow up even a little, then Im going to have to make a trip to Monsoon for something looser What experiences have you guys had??

Just_me


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

just me
i have not had any issues with weight on them, just been bloated which is up and down, sorry if that is not any use
kirst x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just Me - i've just started taking the oestrogen tabs, so i'll keep you posted - i do feel a little booby though


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Pinky,
Are you saying you feel little boobs?   
PoDdy


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello girls
I've  not been on for ages, I've been in Spain for holidays. they have not been as good as expected cos (after a period of much stress) I had various anxiety crisis but I am better now. Today I've got the prescription which is 5 tables to take in days 2-6 on cycle when AF arrives in the next few days and  the pregnyl injection.

Good to read that most of you have your treatments progressing

I'll back for personals

Mariam


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

ladies,

Getting my knickers in a right twist worrying   because they froze all our embryos on day 2 and we thought it was day 3... so really confused now because worried none will be any good when it comes to thawing them   We are having four thawed, she said we would need about 6-8 embies if taking to blasts? But just read on somewhere that they cant tell much about the quality of the embryos by day 2... Does anyone please have any guidance about this I driving myself  . Dh says he will ring them tomorrow to ask advice but they havent really told us much and we always feel 'cheeky' asking which is silly because they are ours. Sorry for the very 'me' post.

Just_me: Sorry haven't started them yet so cant say but OMG I will be okay because I am already a E cup   I will be like Dolly Parton... DH will love it   Could you not hold off getting the dress til nearer the time or have you already bought it?

Mariam:    Sorry to hear you havent been too good, hope you are feeling more yourself now sweetie   Good luck with your up and coming treatment, wishing you lots of luck!

Pinky and PoDdy: Booby, booby     

Kirst: Did you have blasts transfered? I aren't sure about what day implantation is suppose to happen but sounds positive hun!        

Amanda: Great news... got fingers and toes crossed for you for BFP!     

Heelanlass: Wishing you lots of luck   

Hello everyone else really sorry if I have missed you  
Love Kelly x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry I have been MIA, but now that my travel plans have been finalized well 80% it's becoming more real. I started my BCP, made my appointment for my scan, book one flight and my hotel, I still have to book the second leg of my flight tonight. Hi to all the new ladies I don't know.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

tulip - no i didnt have blasts as we only had 6 embies and wanted to be able to have another shot if this one didnt work, so we thawed 3 so we had three left for another shot. im sure that day 2 are still fine, im not really sure about all the days and cells but phone your clinic thats what you pay them for and they do this for a living so understand it all and all the jeargon. dont worry about ohoning them im sure they get it all the time. hope it all works out for you. when is your et?

gabi - glad your travel plans are half way there, hope it all works out keep us posted

mariam - good to hear from you, take care 

poDdy - how are things with you, you feeling ok with all of the meds, where abouts are you in tx now cant be too much longer, how many did you decide to take out for thawing in the end was it 3?

sorry if i have missed anyone ill come back this afternoon catch up bit more. 

i still feel really down just cant seem to shift it but glad i have the week off cant imagine having to come back into work when feeling like this. hopefully ill feel bit better later

take care everybody
kirst x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Birdey I have my fingers and toes crossed for you....good luck on the 30th


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All

Hope you all feeling ok or better.

This time next week I will know if its worked or not feel so scared at moment not much sign apart from Sore boobs and tired but had that last time and it was a BFN.

Have a good weekend all.

jenny


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Tulip,
I called the clinic with very similar questions.  Ours were 24 hours old when they were frozen and I was upset and confused....but no need!  Basically, the fewer cells they freeze, the better chance of them thawing   and then they go on to divide.  Also, if they thaw several and then a few look good, they can re-freeze them! Amazing!

Definately call them, as every clinic is different, but you must trust that they have a strategy.  

They will start with 3/4 to thaw and then thaw more if needed, OR if you specify you want to go to blasts, they will start with 6 and then let them 'compete'.  

Hope this helps a little,

Birdey, they will thaw 3 of ours   and then more if required.  I am imagining great eggs, great sperm and a healthy lining for them to snuggle into - it can't fail    
I started the 2 tablets last night and 3 next Monday. Blood test on 29th, hopefully ET on 1st July   

PoDdy


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Im wondering if I could join this thread. Im due to have my ET next thursday the 25th. This is my 3rd attempt at treatment. First ivf ended in early miscarriage   then 2nd ivf got BFP with twins but sadly lost our baby boys at 23 weeks     this was the worst thing ever to happen in my life, so so close yet so far. Our littleones now in heaven. Felt I needed to try again and had 6 frosties on ice   

As I said ET next thursday and I would really like to share this time with you all, its nice to have all this support from the people who know exactly what this rollercoaster is like!!

Thanks Newyorker x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi newyorker 
Firstly, I am so sorry to hear of your loss  

Welcome to the thread.  I think you will be a week ahead of me, I'm having ET the week of the 29th.  I really hope that you are successful and get the healthy baby you deserve.

Will you go for SET? (single embryo transfer)

PoDdy


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi PoDdy,

Thanks for replying so quick!!
The frosties that we have  I believe are day 2 and we have 6 of them. My clinic are very new to blastocyst procedures and the embryologist said that she would be worried to take frosties to blastocyst but would feel happy taking my fresh embies to blast.
So on this occassion we are having 2 day 3 embies transfered, but if BFN then next fresh cycle we will do single blast transfer............I think   Its so confusing!!!

What are you having transferred, one or two and do you know what stage they are??

Take care, Newyorker x x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Newyorker -   welcome to the thread. My clinic is going to try and culture my embryos to blastocyst - I think they are quite experienced with this - I know that everywhere is at a different stage and has different experience.

PoDdy - hope you are enjoying taking the tablets - I keep panicking that I'll forget to take them and then keep forgetting if I've takent tham or not (luckily the pack has days written on, so I can reassure myself).

Jenny - sending you positive vibes     - the 2ww is so frustrating and time goes so slowly when you are on it.

Birdey - it is a real roller coaster emotionally and it is hard not to feel down - sending you a  

Tulip - day 2 is fine for freezing - they usually have 2-4 cells at this stage. I think they need 50% of cells intact when they defrost them to culture them. On another note, I had a friend who had 12 day 2 embryos thawed, only one survived and she was devastated - she had one put back and now has a little boy. The whole thing is so unpredictable. All I am told blastocyst does is allow you to differentiate the quality of embryos when you have lots of them. If you only have a couple of embryos  there is no point having a blastocyst transfer as the embies are better developing inside you than in a dish.

Mariam - welcome and good luck for starting your cycle

Sorry if I've missed anyone - Karenanna


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi newyorker,
I think we have decided to have 2 transferred.  This was a difficult decision, as I read a lot and went to the oneatatime.org.uk website.  When we had our fresh cycle we were adamant that we were going for SET, but after the OHSS and being told we would have to go for FET we have decided to maximise the chances, rather than have to go for another fresh cycle later as I was sooooo ill.  

 one will take, as we understand the risk associated with twins, as you have had to go through  

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

firstly thank you all for your kind words of support whilst feeling so low it has really been a massive help to me so thank you x

newyorker - im really so sorry for your losses, that is heartbreaking i really hope this fet will be the positive healthy baby ypu deserve, sending you lots of hugs  

poDdy - thank you for you pm and support i hope i can repay for you if you ever need  

im feeling a bit better today me and ad are watching dvds at home snuggled on sofa so hopefully im starting to life from my little feel sorry myself mode  

hope you all doing ok kirst x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Birdey, thanks for your welcoming   and I too hope that we all get the BFP and healthy baby we deserve. I have been following your thread and I have my fingers crossed tightly for you during this 2ww!


PoDdy, I think if my clinic had more experience of culturing to blast I too would go for SET, however,  with a FET because the stats are generally lower success rate I would maximise chances too by having 2 frosties transferred, so I totaly know where you are coming from! It is nice that with a FET you know you dont have the risk of ohss, its made me a little more relaxed with treatment because like you, I was poorly too and its quite scary  


Karenanna, thanks for your welcome too, everyone is so supportive on here. I wil keep my fingers crossed for you that the thaw goes well and culturing works to blast stage. I will be in 1st week of 2ww when you have transfer so it will be good to share this with you x

Well ladies keep sane and I send you all   I love these little icons, sad I know


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome NewYorker I wish you nothing but the best this time around your exp was heartbreaking to read. 

I had 19 eggs fertilized, 11 frozen at blast, (2 )grade 1 hatching 6 day blast, good lining and still got a BFN last time oh and no fertility issues, 3 children from prior marriage, only issue was a male factor..... so I think it's just a numbers game....all we can do is pray that our number will come up...


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Can I join you please? Am about to start FET although not sure of exact dates (depends if AF arrived on time tomorrow). We already have a daughter, Ruby, who will be 1 in 12 days time who was a reault of our first ICSI. We're now ready to go again & are having our first FET. We have 3 grade 1 embryos & our consultant is confident that we will be able to use them. He didn't tell us much about procedure though apart from that I wouldn't need any drugs. Got our appointment with the nurse to fill in forms tomorrow though so should know more then!

Hugs & baby-dust to all, Hayley x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hayley - hi welcome to thread and congrats on your little baby. hope your app goes well and you can get started soon, fet is much easier and even more so if you are on non medicated. let us know how you get on

hope all ladies are doing ok

kirst x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry I have been awol girls! I haven't posted for ages!

Just got back from Florida we had a fab time and I start dr on 7th July that's if I don't get my surge before then!

I so hope I can have a natural cycle as I only have 1 frozen Blast, so feel very very nervous!

I can't wait to start 

good luck to all of you

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi All

I popped on at the start of this thread too.  I've been downregging for over a week now and have my blood test on Friday and will hopfully start the prognova next week.  I should be having ET mid July (if they thaw) but can't decide whether to carry on downregging for extra 10 days so that ET will be at end of July when i'm on annual leave for 2 weeks (then can put my feet up).  Clinic happy to do either.  Will wait to see what blood test says as maybe I won't be downregged enough anyway.  We have 3 x 3 day eight cell embies on ice.

Hayley, there's only a day between our babies, same weight too!!!!

Love and luck to all
Tracy x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hayley WELCOME


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi ladies and welcome hayley, new yorker and tracy hope you are all well

well i went for my 1st bloods today after 2 weeks down reg from cd2 and to my surprise i had down regged enough.  the nurse was quite surprised as she said she had not had anyone who had been ready in my circumstance in 2 weeks. well 1st hrt tablet today and hopefully all going well and thaw successful will be having trf around 10th july!.  i only have 1 frostie so keeping everything crossed!!   

hi spinny glad you had fab hol it's always good to get away for a relax

gbaby,birdie, pody, karenanna, jenny, tulip (hope not missed anyone!!) hi ladies hope you are good

em xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Em - you will be only a few days behind me


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Em and Pinky good luck girls not long til your embies come home were they belong xxx

Just under 2 weeks til I start dr unless I ovulate of course then will have natural cycle!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks spinny
pinky - we can go throught the 2ww (hopefully) together!! how you doing with injections and are you on medicated?? should i expect to grow a beard on these hrt tablets ha ha
em xx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone...

eknowles;- thanks for the welcome, exciting times ahead 

gbaby;- Your so right I really do think this is a numbers game. Just when you think you have everything at its best, lining, embryos, and your health and it still doesn't work, it does make you think, its just not my turn  

birdy;- it must be about 8 days to go now is that right? Hope your feeling ok, just keep happy thoughts and i   for you x x

spinny;- very jealous of your hols, but hopefully you will be fairly relxed ready to start treatment, I personally find the fet a lot less invasive than full on ivf. Good luck 

Hi to everyone else, I really tried to do personals to everyone, however im rubbish at typing and I lost my first posting and that took me FOREVER!!!!! so goodnight


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG i so dont want a beard too   yes i'm on HRT too, just gone up to 2 tabs a day

Hi Spinny - hope your ok


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pinky you will be fine I never had any symptons last time from the HRT hunny xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
please help im not sure of im going mad or not, have been feeling rough last few days, dizzy , feeling sick and mega tired, not sure if this good or bad or if its just me thinking too much of it. i have been having pains in my side today but this is driving me mad.
am i just reading to much into it, was not like this on last cycle

sorry for me post

kirst x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Birdey what meds are u taking? If any?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi gbaby
im taking 6mg daily of progynova and 2 x 400mg morning and night of the pesseries 

kirst x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello all,

Hope everyone is well & enjoying the sunshine! Thank you all for lovely welcome, tis so nice to have somewhere to come where everyone understands what you're going through. Don't think I would have got through our first treatment without this site lol.

So, we went to the the nurse on Monday & we're all set for a natural FET this month. All I have to have is the Ovitrelle injection 3 days before transfer & then the nasty nasty nasty cyclogest pessaries. AF arrived this evening so will know my first scan date in the morning. I think they'll want to scan me next Friday (3rd - this is a pain as it's our babys 1st birthday & hospital is 2 hours away but nevermiind) & then again on Monday 6th. Nurse said I may need some hrt if I don't have a dominant follicle but a my bloody test last month proved I was ovulating then I should be fine & then they'll defrost our little embies a few days later. She said that my body has to be at exact;y the same stage that it was at last time, and last time transfer was on day 16 so going by that then transfer should be set for Friday 10th. Does this sound right? Or do the days for last time mean nothing as the drugs were controlling everything then? Oh, I dunno. Why do I never think of these things when there's someone in the office to answer my confusing, complicated questions!!!

I haven't actually had time to read through all of these pages yet so am not sure where you're all up to on treatment but will try and catch up soon & attempt personals....until then though GOOD LUCK to all!

Hugs, Hayley x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi birdey,

Sorry your feeling so rough, but Im pretty sure a lot of these "rough feelings" that you have are down to the progesterone pessaries, they are evil  
They make you feel so bloated that you may feel sick with them, I know I do, and the dizzy feelings are bound to be that little eggy snuggling in down there 

Try and keep positive, I have everything crossed for you.

I have my transfer tomorrow at 10.30am. I haven't heard from my clinic about my embryos and if the thaw went ok, but I guess no news is good news   I know im having 2 x day 3 put back.

Keep well    

newyorker x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 

newyorker - hope tranfer goes smoothly tomorrow.

Kirsty - that seems like postive signs !!!! Keep postive

Hayley - you are very brave stay focused on your dreams!!!

Kareanna - hope you are feeling ok

I hope everyone is doing ok 

sorry did not mention all but i am thinking of you all and wish you good luck & postive baby vibes!

jenny


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi Jenny

Thanks for the good luck!!

I have read back over past posts, am I right in saying your in your tww now and are due to test very soon??

If so, sending you lots of   

Take care, 

Newyorker x x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi girls...

Ive been Down regging and have baseline scan on Friday.... only annoying thing is, my AF still hasn't shown up..... grrrrrr
Do you think scan should be postponed However, I guess I've still got time for it to come

JM


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

hi everyone....

had transfer this morning, had 2 x day 3 embryos, one was 6 cell and the other 5. Not sure if this is good, but embryologist seemed vry happy, so I am too!!!

Just got this horrible 2ww now, I tested once before too early and got a negative and then it was a positive, so I think I will try and stick the 2 weeks out 

Hope everyone else is ok, im going to sit in the garden now and chill and hope my embies stay put!!

Take care Newyorker x x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Newyorker    for your success


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Newyorker,

congrats - you need to relax and take care of yourself!!!

try although its not easy to stay away from pee stick just focus on the actual date of test.

Hope all is ok with everyone !!

jenny


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Just done HPT at 6pm tonight - its a negative again. i am devasted this is now my thirs failed attempt can cope anymore the pain is unbearable!!!!!!!!!!!!

blood test book tom but feel its over now, its so unfair i just want to be a mum and my dream wont come true.


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

So sorry Jenny, I hope tomorrow brings better results


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

jenny im really wishing for you that tom blood test will be better for you  

newyorker congrats on being pupo keep rested when you can, 


hope everyone else is doing ok, im still about the same really mega bloated, sicky and tired, im just hoping that these symtoms are because it has worked and not just with all the meds im taken


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi ladies

Jenny im so sorry for your neg result tonight but maybe those bloods tomorrow might be different   

Birdey, can you tell me what "pupo" means   im racking my brains but have no idea    

Also can anyone help me, I have been reading up on quality of embryos. Mine were day three, one being 6 cell and the other a 5 cell, but I think that on day three they should be at least 6-8 cells. Has anyone else had a three day transfer, and if so how many cels were they.
Please help because im only on day 1 of tww and already need reassuring   

Sending   to you all

newyorker x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi newyorker

pupo is pregnant until proven otherwise  

i asked the same question when i had et, when i looked up on net it says diff things, mine were day 3 both 5 cells and my embrylogist was happy with them. i think the higher the cells are the better but also they have diff grading so really depends. but there has been lots of stories on here with ladies that have fallen pg with low cell and quality so it really is down to luck. day 3 are also good becaus ethey have been left out to develop so they can see them splitting more and choose the more developed ones. thats why blasts are good because they are day 5. hope that made sense i have a tendency to go off on one.

good luck

kirst x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi Kirst,

Thanks for your reply and i think being pupo is a great   

Thanks for the reassurance of three day transfer, I was starting to think that this was a waste already, but like I said the embryologist really didn't seem concerned so there definately is a good chance we will both stay pupo untill 40 weeks!! 

Hope your feeling better, and im sure your embies are still snuggling in 



newyorker x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi ladies 
jenny so sorry hun just   for a miracle for you and that you tested too early!

i'm feeling a little rough today on day 4 of hrt and feeling very crampy tummy as i af due but c an't possibly as i've had 2 in last 3 weeks   has anyone else experienced this when on hrt for medicated fet??

em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

i did something naught today and bought a first response test 6 day early one, im not ment to test till tuesday so 5 days eaarly, and it was a faint line for pos. please god let it stay  

kirst x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Birdey all sounds good to me hunny xxx  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

OMG BIRDEY,

Im so pleased for you, how exciting. This early positive will stay I will keep praying for you. Are you going to keep doing tests every day? As daft as it is I think I would have to, to keep it real    

You have given me so much hope now, as you had a 3 day transfer and so have I.

I am sending you lots of   and make sure you keep us up to date, I want to know everything!!!

Take care

Newyorker


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days its all work and no play lately anyway all went well at my scan hopefully e/t 14th of July... Just want to say 
Jenny: I am so, so sorry to hear your news     I hope you are bearing up okay.. thinking of you!

Birdy:  I have everything crossed for you, fab news!

Also regarding embryos been frozen someone posted this to me and I have found it reassuring..


Hetty 27 said:


> Hi Kelly
> 
> We had 13 embryos frozen on day 1 (ie the day after EC) This was because it was decided before EC I wasn't having ET due to OHSS. We therefore didn't know the quality of the embryos as they were at 1 cell stage when frozen so not graded. I was terrified when they thawed them they would be rubbish! They thawed 4 and all 4 survived. The next day when we went for ET we had a 4/4 4cell, 3/4 4 cell, a 4/4 2 cell and I think a 3/4 2cell. The two 4 cells were put back.
> 
> ...


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have 11 hatching blast frosties, thinking about thawing 3, but scared to put 3 back. I had abdominal myomectomy surgery 3 years ago therefore, I have to have a C-section, therefore a triplet pregnancy would put me at very high risk. But the thought of thawing 2 and only 1 surviving would be disappointing. Curious to hear your opinions.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi gbaby,
How would you feel about thawing 3, but only putting 2 back?  It would mean sacraficing one (although thaw rates are about 50% I think) but you must take the risk to yourself very seriously.

It is so hard because every one of the embies is so precious, but you also have to consider the odds. 

My clinic will thaw 3 of our embies, but the law only allows us to put 2 back (under a certain age).  

PoDdy


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi girls,

Jenny... so sorry you think its not worked this time xx  

tulip1411.... looks like we will be arriving at FET at the same time.... Ive been given the provisional date of 15th July, so 1 day behind you??

I started my HRT today, really quite excited about the whole thing.... the only thing Im anxious about, is letting my DH do the injection that has to go in my butt!!   

Oh before I forget..... CONGRATS Birdey!!  

Just_me x


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi there.  I start my prognova on Monday with ET scheduled for 17th July.  Scary........

Birdey have you tested today?

Jenny, so sorry

Hi everyone else

Tracy x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

Birdey how you feeling hun ??

Tracey congratulations with the start of your treatment. I wil   that this works for you. Sending you   

Justme, also congrats with starting your treatment too, its soooo exciting when your starting, im sending you   . Im in the dreaded 2ww only on day 4 and loosing my marbles   

Hi gbaby, I think poDdy made a good suggestion of thawing out 3 but putting only 2 back. Only you can make that final decision though hun. From personal experience a multiple pregnancy comes with a lot more potential problems and a triplet pregnancy would be more of a worry again to mother and babies. Think carefully and you will know deep down gut feeling what is right for you. Im   for you  x x

Im on day 4 of 2ww. Im trying to convince myself that I can test 3 days earlier as embies were 3 days old when put back, is that right??   
Well speak to you all soon, sending you all   and   
Newyorker x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

HI Girls

Sorry for nor keeping up on this thread   wish i wann't so bl**dy busy at work   

I've done a really stooopid thing and stoped my dr'ing injections too early   the nurse today told me i should have carried on with them till ET, but my overies looked really inactive on the scan so i'm ok to carry on.... Good news is that at my scan yeserday got told lining is getting nice and thick so ET should be next friday all being well, really hope my frosties are ok when they come out of the freezer...

Hope everyone else is ok   

George x x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

thank you for all well wishes, i have not tested again and wont now till tuesday just praying my bfp will stay from testing 5 days early. we really want this little one to stay with us this time  

hope you all doing ok?

kirst x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

hello ladies
Can I join you.. I am currently on 6mg estrogen, on day 11 and start progesterone pessaries tommorow..really loooking forward to that not!...I have 2  5 day old hatching blasts on ice and ET is booked for 9am on Saturday...tummy feels really strange, lots of twinges just hope everything is going ok when I go for my scan on wednesday night..
Feel really strange now as never got to blast stage...first ivf only got 3 eggs and by transfer day only had one left although it was a good one it did not stick...last time we only got one egg and it did not fertilize...this time we are using donated embies...we are so grateful without someones generosity this would not be happening for us as I have premature ovarian failure.
Will be great to get to know you all.
Guccimama


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gucci welcome to our thread, we wish you the best of luck....  for you...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

guccimama welcome to the thread and hope everything goes ok for you, this is such a rollercoaster!

well otd tom and hoping that my test id did fri which was 5 days early will stay with me  
ill let yoiu know tom

take care kirst x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - ET for me this friday   hope everyone else is ok


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thats great pinky, hope it all goes well, let us know
kirst x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

PINKY Wishing you lots of luck!!!!  

Birdey: I have everything crossed for you!!!    

Welcome Gucci  wishing you lots of luck!

I have started the HRT today.... thank godness this waether driving me mad with the hot flushes and a temper to match  (poor DH)

Hope everyone else is okay!? 
Love Kelly xx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Forgot to say Just_me glad to hear we are about the same in cycle nice to share it with someone  Wishing you lots and lots of luck!


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Evening ladies!

Birdey, sending you lots of    and    for tomorrow, im sure that little embie has stuck, good luck x x

Pinky, fab news about friday  Do you know how old your embies will be when thawed/transferred?

Guccimama, Welcome to the thread   good luck with your treatment x x

Hi Tuplip, hope your doing ok on your treatment  

Well im on day 7 of 2ww. Went to superdrug today and bought 2 first response tests (the 6 day early one) and 2 clear blue digital !!!
The thing is I really want to test tomorrow day 8 which I know is ridiculously early but then I can do a test everyday until the weekend, NUTS  I KNOW!!!   I just think that if the first response can work on day 9 then it might just work for me on day 8 (please dont shout girls!!!)  

Catch up with you all tomorrow

Newyorker x x x x x x x x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hi Guccimama... I think I remember you from another thread earlier this year, I think we went through an IVF cycle together Feb/march... Good luck xx

DH is now back from Glastonbury and sitting on the sofa next to me snoring!! Can't decided whether to turn the tennis up or to give him a dig in the ribs!!   Need to get out those Nose strips to stop the snoring tonight! 

Just_me x


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi there!  

I'm already well into my 2nd FET cycle this year but feeling in the need to touch base with other ladies currently riding this rollercoaster!

Progress scan this Fri to check its all looking cozy in there - cushions plumped, soft music playing, smell of baking bread! - and enticing enough for our snowbabies to want to hang around!

Defrost planned for following tues with FET weds 8th July.

Finding it really hard to get my head around this particular cycle.  With only 2 embies waiting I am soooo worried about the defrost and struggling to picture getting to transfer day 

Anyhoo - thats me, Hi everyone!! x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

well its a   for us today, we are both so chuffed but also mega scared as dont want anything to happen to this little one,   

kirst x


----------



## Heelanlass (May 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Birdey! fantastic news!    Enjoy every second of this special time.  

Good luck to everyone with the rest of the cycle, ET or 2WW.

So very sorry Jenny, it's hard.  Speak to your consultant to discuss your options, maybe consider a rest or holiday before having another go.   

I'm at Day 11 of DR, not been as bad as I thought (so far!) though think I sniffed twice on Sunday night an hour apart (senile demential! lol), felt rubbish all day yesterday so missed one, feel back to normal this morning.

Take care!

Heelanlass x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Birdey......way to go, good luck to you


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

WELL DONE BIRDEY X X X X 

Thinking of you, Newyorker x x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

well done birdie thats fab news gives us all some hope of this fet working!! or me at least i was so negative today about it not working!!
hi everyone else hope you are well will try and catch up on goings on now 
em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

thank you all very much  

got scan booked for 15th july so only 2 weeks tom for dreaded next wait  

kirst x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations Birdey!!


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations Birdey on your BFP !!

I got my results yesterday and it was a negative result for me.

Fingers crossed one of my 6 frosties will bring me some luck on my third attempt  

Amanda x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
itg - im so sorry for your bfn, are you having some time out before next cycle ? hope you getting some time with partner  

kirst x


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Birdy - Thats great news!!!   So pleased for you!  I started TX on 26th June and hoping to have ET in 3 weeks time. Hope your scan goes well.   X


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ITG   sorry it didn't happen for you sweety  

I had my  ET today - one 5 cell, one 8 cell.

Resting up now.

PoDdy


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi all 
ITG so sorry hun sending you lots of   
birdie - how you doing today??
pody - great stuff you take it easy on the 2ww and    for a bfp
well i started my 3 tablets today so feel like getting there now.  have scan on mon to see how lining going just hope all ok and my 1 little frosty thaws ok. bought some baby asprin today as going to try that this time.  has anyone else taken it after ET.  if so is it just 1 a day and does anyone know if it has worked??  someone on another thread said it helped with blood flow to womb so will try anything!!! 
em xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi eknowles,
It goes really quickly with 3 a day - DH had to set an alarm for me and call me to remind me to take it during the day though   Thanks for the good wishes.  I am resting up now.

asprin thins the blood, people with angina take !  Did your con recommend it? Would just check with clinic first.

PoD


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

pody - they didn't recommend but when i mentioned the nurse said shouldn't do any harm!! not sure what to do as heard so many possitives with it!!
i'm just trying to get head round having 3 tablets a day.  gone for 1 at breakfast, 1 at tea and 1 when go to bed!! hopefully can't go wrong then 
em xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear its not worked ITG

   Have I said Congrats Birdey??

Eknowles.... I've been taking Baby aspirin daily. I decided to take it, as I did some little experiments when I was on my break from treatment.... The one month that I took it daily, I actually had a proper AF with bright red blood.... usually my AF is dark brown and not that great... when I stopped it, my AF went back to dark red.... I know it could have been other factors, but I feel it helped... 
so when I spoke to my clinic, they said that if I felt it benefited me then I should take it as many women do.

Anyway, feeling really moody tonight.... just popped another Progynova.... so hopefully I might feel better in a minute? Poor DH... Im soooo grumpy  

Just_me x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

So sorry to hear it didn't work ITG...  

Just_me: I know what you mean about the mood swings. oh my oh my   I am a bit better though now after taking the HRT... PHEW! How many tablets are you taking? I have to have 6... our nurse said it doesn't matter when you take them as long as roughly same time every day ie; all 6 together or 3 and then 3 later? What have they adviced you? I aren't taking baby aspirin is it too late to start or is only used for certain conditions ie: PCOS?? Sorry I sound dumb don't I  

Birdey: YOOOO HOOO CONGRATS!!!!     

pOdDY: Congrats on becoming a PUPO   Come on little 'podDy's' stick  

Eknowles: When is you Et approx scheduled for wonder if you, myself and Just_me are all going to be around the same time for OTD. Wishing you lots of luck!!!  

Purr317: Lots of     for your tx x

A big hello to everyone else hope you are well! 

Love Kelly xxxx


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Tulip

Thanks for sending me some positive energy! How are you feeling today? Any side effects from tablets, hoping to start my tablets next week. Thinking about taking baby asprin but not sure if its safe to take because I have mild asthma. Still waiting for blood test result that will confirm if I have a problem with sticky blood so might wait till I get my test result back, which should be next week. Hope tx goes well for you.



Purr


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

i've decided to try the asprin.  i have asthma too but i don't seem to have effects from asprin and it is only a small amount.  
my et is due for 10th july as long as scan on mon shows lining is thick enough!! and also if my little sole embie survives   
does anyone know when i should start taking asprin and if morn or evening makes a diff. 
em xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Eknowles hi hun good luck for fet I only have one too and I start dr this Tuesday 

Not sure about aspirin I hae never taken it 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

We got the 3x 4 cell frosties out yesterday
1x lost a cell then went up to 6 over night   
1x gained a cell yesterday and another today, so 6 cells   
1x didn't do much, so was discarded   

so the 2x 6 cell ones have been put back and are hopefully sunggling in...

Hope everyone else is doing ok        

George x x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

whoohoo well done pinky they are snuggling in where they belong   
em xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Pinky,
That sounds great - sticky vibes    
PoDdy


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

tulip1411... I've only been taking 2 progynova a day until now, and today have upped it to a whopping 3!!.... She told me to take one in morning, one at night and one at lunch!

Anyway just quickly popped on before I sort my ebay sales out!! Selling anything that doesn't move to buy an arbour for the garden!! My DH should be careful.. he needs to move or he'll be on there!  

Cant wait until my scan next week, as I'll feel Im actually getting somewhere. 15th July is FET fingers crossed x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow the 15th will have a bit of everything
1) My otd
2) Birdey's scan
3) J_M's FET

Sounds like a day worth tuning in for  

Good luck with the ebay sales.  I think I may be the only person on the planet to have never bought anything on there!  DH has sold lots on there though.

PoD


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

fingers crossed July 15th is a fantastic day all round!!

xx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just want to let you know that got my       today. Chuffed to bits but very aprehensive. Im worried cause it was embies used from my first round if ivf which ended in early miscarriage, and I have heard that using the same batch has a high chance of it happening again. Also, tmi coming.... my (.)(.) dont hurt, cm is white jelly (sorry!!!!) and although I tested 14dpo the line on pee stick was very very feint. Does it get very dark and should I expect it to be fairly dark now? 

Sorry for down message, I know I should feel great, and I do but I just dont feel this being very sucessfull x

 to bfn and   for bfp and 2ww..ers

Newyorker x x x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Sorry, by the way Birdey, How are you feeling? Any aches or pains, mumbles or grumbles?


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello girls,

Sorry I've not been for long time....

newyorker - WOW Congrats for your  !!! 

At last AF has arrived after 2 weeks delayed, so tomorrow I'll start taking clomifene for 5 days and I have the scan booked for next Wednesday. Someone is having the same protocol??

I want to send a big   for those , a big CONGRATS for those  , and   for the  

Mariamxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

newyorker - thats fantastic news congrats. i know exactly what you mean about being scared, everyday im worrying if im goinna lose this little one. we just gotta take one day at a time and pray this will be both our times. i have still been getting pains in my tummy on and off, was really worried about it but people keep saying its normal so jhoping its all gonna work out.
have you phoned clinic yet, have you got scan booked. mine is week wed cant wait

well done again  

kirst x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi all thanks for the well wishes......

I haven't phoned clinic yet, have to phone them friday and should get my date then. I am so worried though. Im tempted to pay for a blood test to see if levels are rising well cause if they are not then at least I can prepare myself. My clinic dont do hcg blood test, just leave you to your hpt then arrange a scan for approx 2 weeks later. You wouldn't believe how many times I have been to the loo today, frantically checking knickers!   

Take care everyone, 

Newyorker


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Newyorker praying that this is the one that brings u joy.......


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Thanks gbaby, not long now until your frosties  



Newyorker x x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

NEWYORKER THATS FANTASTIC NEWS    

Sorry I havent been around We have been away for the weekend to Grassington in the Yorkshire Dales it was beautiful and just what the doctor ordered 

Pinky: Fab news on you becoming a PUPO   

Just_me: I wonder why I am taking 6 A DAY then   Strange?

I have Had my scan today and linning is at 12.5mm but they aren't lowering my doesage until sat and then its only 4 tablets a day... I am confused? Can your linning be TOO thick? I havent got another scan now either... the big thaw is next Tues and maybe E/T 14th or 15th? Have you had a scan yet?Any advice please welcome sorry for been a pest! Nurse wasnt very helpful today 

Hope everyone is okay sorry I havent done a proper catch up I will promise lots of  and a  to everyone xxxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh and PoDdy looks like it might be mine and Just_me's ET day hopefully too on the 15th!!!          for everyone!


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

3 days till my lining check, I am nervous my lining is usually only 7 or 8mm, I want at least 10mm this time...


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi girls

I posted ages ago and changed thread to Jul/Aug, but a great thing happened to me, I actually ovulated and can have natural fet this Saturday, I am over the moon as I only have one Blast and it may not even thaw  

Wish me luck xxx come on embie  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Spinney on the thaw of your frozen embie, I hope it all works out for  you  

Gbaby    that your lining thickens up nicely!!!

Im still frantically knicker checking   and wishing (.)(.) would at least hurt a bit, just so I knew something was happening !!!!

To all the BFN's        x x x x 

Newyorker x x x x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Spinny - welcome back


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Pinkey how are you doing hun?  when do you test?  good luck xxx 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi spinny welcome back, good luck 
kirst x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Spinny - OTD is 20th.... ages to go yet... how are you?


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Newyorker, 

Pinkey good luck sweetie


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Spinny.... good luck on the thaw sending lots of     vibes

tulip1411.... I've got my scan on Friday, if the lining is ok, then Im having a pregnyl jab and my last buserlin... then on the Sunday start Gestone injections (really not looking forward to these) and hopefully FET on Wednesday 15th. On my plan i still carry on with the 6mg of Progynova a day until OTD. To be honest Im worried that my lining won't be thick enough as Im not taking as many tablets as you!!!

  to everyone!!

Just_me


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hiya Spinny sending you lots of     for the thaw 

Just_me: Isnt it strange how each clinic's protacol is so different  I dont get it? I start with the Gestrone (me too not looking forward to this!  ) Saturday and also lower my dosage of Prognova to 8mg. The only thing I can think of is why we are so different is I had the Prostap instead of Buserlin and I havent had Pregnyl at all... so maybe this is why you are having a lower dose? I wouldnt worry I am sure they are doing it all because each person is different and I am sure your linning will be fine... sending you lots of       When are they planning to thaw your embies and how many? What stage are they at?

gbaby2009: Hope your linning is growing good    

Hope everyone else is doing good    to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just me - tulip is right every clinic does things differently so dont worry, i was and still am on 6mg of progynova and our clinic didnt do scans to check lining we had blood test on day 18 to check all levels from the meds. its weird they all do thingd differently but this will be your time  

hope everyone else is doing ok, im just counting down the days til my scan  

kirst x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Tulip1411... They are thawing them on Wednesday morning for transfer wednesday afternoon! They are going to thaw 2 embies at a time and decide at the time whether they are happy with the quality.. if not they will thaw more. Ive got 7 and they are in 4 straws apparently. So will do one straw at a time. They are 3 day old embies.

The clinic is trying out the pregnyl injection, as they think this is more or less the only thing missing from a FET cycle compared to a fresh. The nurses couldn't really say what they thought it would do!! So I presume it might trick the brain into thinking I've just ovulated Worth a try I guess!!

Feeling quite anxious today.... even found my first grey hair today!! (it was white!!) Need to chill and get back into the zone!!! 

Just-me


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi all 
newyorker well done you and a big congrats relax and enjoy i'm sure everything will be ok. 
well i went for lining scan on mon and it was 7 mm so all set for trf on fri as long as embie thaws.  they said that they can trf on 6 mm and lining should be thicker by fri!! does it lower chances if lining only at 7 or 8??
thanks 
em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi em good luck with it all im sure its all gonna be fine, les us know how you get on honey  

kirst x


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi gilrs,

Em - I hope the linning is thick enough tomorrow. good luck     

spinny1 - Good luck on saturday for the ET!! 

Gbaby - Good luck for the lining scan tomorrow!!

I am on the 3rd day of clomid and 2 days left, and just 6 days for the scan  !!!

Mariamxxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Em: The nurse said to me 8mm was good!   good luck with your scan!

Just_me & Gbaby:   for scan tomorrow!

Spinny:   for Sat and e/t     

Mariam:     and everyone else x

Ps: Can anyone tell me what happens at e/t please (well apart from obv  )


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks ladies i have phoned today and they will ring in morning to let me know if thaw ok then if so i am in at 12 for trf excited but not getting hopes up incase doesn't thaw!!
em xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Em good luck for tomorrow hunny come on embie     

Mine is Saturday if it thaws  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

SPINNY SENDING YOU LOTS OF      HOPEFULLY WE'LL BOTH BE ON 2WW BY SUN YIPEE THEN THE FUN BEGINS HA HA 
EM XX


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

em good luck with thaw fingers crossed for you honey  

kirst x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Em - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

EM good luck

Tomorrow is my lining check


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

well not so good news for me the embie didn't thaw to good quality so no et for me.  i have appt on mon to see consultant so will see whats in store for next cycle.. so gutted but at least not end of the road for us yet.
good luck gbaby for tomorrow hope your lining nice and thick!!
pinky good luck for rest iff 2ww praying you get a positive result 
hi to everyone else sorry not many personals still bit  
em xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Em   oh honey, i'm so sorry


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Em I am so so sorry


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Sorry just a quicky post but start on the Gestrone tomorrow does anyone know best time to inject and does it have to be same time (ish) every day? Sorry no personals off back to work soon and got to get changed...

EXCEPT FOR EM       So sorry hunni good luck with the consultation on Monday  

Much Love Kelly x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kelly I start mine in a few days and wanted to know the same thing. Can someone help us?


----------



## Olivia32 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls,

I was reading your stories for a couple of weeks now and I am also going through FET right now. I had my 13th injection of Gestone today so I thought I'd answer Kelly's and Gbaby's questions. I did a little bit research about the best way to inject Gestone and it helped me a lot. It's not as bad as you think.. I almost fained when I saw the needle the first time. But the actual injection is not that painful (remember to inject slowly). The problem is to manage the lumps/pain after that.

1. Do them in the morning rather then in the evening - your muscles have to work to get rid of the preservatives that each ampule contains. If you inject in the evening - you will wake up with a lump and it will be very sore.

2. Warm the ampule in your bra for 10-15 minutes before injection - it's oil based, so the warm oil will get easier into the muscle. Definitely less pain

3. Massage your bum every day for at least 5 minutes. Use bio oil, arnica oil/cream - both work best for me. It will be sore but you have to try and break these stone-like bits to help your muscle to metabolise the preservatives (progesterone will get absorbed without any problem)

4. Use your bum not your leg if you can - leg muscle is tighter and it's more painful. (Trust me, I tried both)

Lots of luck to everyone

Olivia x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Olivia...I hope I get to that point to even use the Gestone, right now my lining was only 5mm on day 15, I am on the estrogen patch, I was only had one patch My RE told me to increase to 2 patches and have another lining check Monday however the other problem is that I have a small fibroid  near the lining of my uterine wall....so who knows, first thing first will my lining increase in the next couple of days?  

Em so sorry hun.......


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi em im really sorry about the thaw   hope you can get some good news on app, keep strong honey

kirst x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Good Morning - shame about the miz weather  

I hope you don't mind me butting in but I need some help...........

I am due to have my 2nd blast FET at the Agora since having Henry on Monday and my mind has gone to mush.  I can't remember what I need to take to help with implantation - Is it Brazil Nuts and pineapple juice?  Anything else.  I think I tried everything I possibly could on my 3rd cycle IVF but have forgotten it all now - sorry  

Thanks for helping, good luck to wherever you are in your tx and baby dust to all  

L x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi girls 

My Blast has defrosted and my ET is today at 2.30 ohhhh I can't wait it will kill me until 2.30

I will be back later when I am pupo!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Luck Spinny


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bezagirl, I know Brazilian nuts for sure


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi spinny well done on the thaw hope went well with et honey
kirst x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Spinny so glad to hear your blast thawed okay!!  Hopefully you are now a PUPO     

Just_me: Are you okay? How did your scan go hun, bit worried you havent been on? 

Bezagirl: Wishing you all the luck in the world with your tx and I am glad you have asked because I would like to know too... so please pass any info my way please x



Olivia32 said:


> 2. Warm the ampule in your bra for 10-15 minutes before injection - it's oil based, so the warm oil will get easier into the muscle. Definitely less pain


Olivia  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THE ADVICE... It helped a great deal this morning! But I have to say the bestest advice was the warm in the bra thing! Really did help DH says when injecting the oil and felt not to bad to me pain wise.

Gbaby:  for your scan Monday!

Birdy: Not long now till your scan honey  

I am felling very positive today for a change and quite excited about next week and E/t just pray they thaw   Can I ask ladies did anyone feel like a bloated  while doing stims and period type pains? Seems less today having taking the gestrone but just wondered if this is normal?

Hi to everyone sorry if I have missed you!

Love Kelly xxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for that - I remember taking Brazil nuts now and pineapple Juice.  There are conflicting views on the juice but I'll give it a try again anyway.  I also remember taking pomegranate juice - very expensive but when your throwing lots of money at tx anyway it seems nominal price to pay if it works.  It's all coming back to me now.  I did acupuncture as well for all my cycles but this time I'm going to give it a miss as have no family down here to look after DS, it's not as relaxing going with him!

Spinny - I hope your ET went well   

Kelly - The gestrone sound awful   my friend is taking them at the mo and she puts a sock in her mouth to bite down on   I guess the meds do make you feel unsettled - My stomach has been gripping alot since taking the cylogest.  Best of luck for your ET this week. 

Good luck  to all and masses of baby dust.  

x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Em - how are you honey


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am know pupo with Bertie Blastie on Board just resting test 22nd July xxx

Em thinking of you hope you are ok hunny xxx 

Love to all 

Spinny xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi ladies 
spinny well done you PUPO!! thats fab news!! 
pinky  how you doing hun.
i'm not bad still bit gutted my embryo didn't thaw but at least didnt go throuhh 2ww for bfn so don't feel as bad as when bfn on 1st cycle.  just can't wait for follow up appt tomorrow.  not sure what to expect as not seeing my consultant seeing a sort of locum( i pressume they have contracted more docs in to help with demand)  does anyone know whether i have to wait for 3 af's until next try even though didn't have et?
hi to the other lovely ladies hope you are all good 
em xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi em i would not think you would have to wait 3 months til next cycle becasue thats only if had bfn or mc to allow your body to get back into cync, i think, hope you ok?

hope everyone doing ok
kirst x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Got quite mixed emotions at the moment. Its not helping that I feel like poo and have really bad laryngitis!! I sound like a Marge Simpson that has been smoking 200 **** a day!!

Went for progress scan on Friday... my lining isn't quite thick enough to move onto the next stage. Its 7.8mm and they like it to be 8mm and above!! So treatment has been put back a few days... instead of July 15th, hopefully it will be Monday 20th. Ive got a scan on Wednesday to see what the score is!! Feel really mixed, but I know I need to keep positive and smiling... its quite hard when no-one can understand you 'cos your voice is soooo hoarse!!

Eknowles..... so sorry to read that the embie didn't thaw ok.  

Olivia32... thanks for he gestone advice.... I was going to inject in the evening, but looks like I'll have a total re-think now. thank you x

Tulip1411... thanks for asking about me. x Feel so mixed at mo, but know I need to get positive again, its been delayed to make sure my lining is right thickness. But am a little disapointed I guess that I have to wait a little longer.

from a very hoarse Just_me

from a very hoarse Just_me xx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just me, I wish I was you so close to 8mm, on Friday I was only at 5.2mm and hoping to be at 8mm by Monday, I don't even know if that's possible, how much can you your lining grow in 2-3 days I wonder. Have you increased any meds to help your lining. I have increased my estrogen.

Thank you Kelly for the well wishes


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello ladies, can i join in your thread please?  i was due to be having a natural FET this month but hormones are not doing what they should.  so having a medicated FET now and am starting dr today.  i have 3 frosties so hopefully they will thaw ok.  If all goes well i am due for ET on 18th August.  i am having accupuncture as i know of 2 ladies who both had failed ICSI first time and then went for accupuncture and both got BFP on their second ICSI after only 3 or 4 treatments!  So i am going to the same accupuncturist hoping i will be successful also  

Any success stories for FET would be welcome as i am terrified that my frosties won't survive thawing.  This is the 4th and last time i am putting myself and dh through this!  if this doesnt work we have made our minds up that we will go for adoption.  

We are going to be parents.


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi everyone

Is it ok if I join this thread too. Started nasal spray on Thursday, got 6 frosties 3 years old after a successful ICSI - wee Robbie. We tried FET 4 months ago but linig would not get thick enough so had to abandon it. This time they are going to start me on a much higher dose.

Previously I have felt fine with the nasal spray and then terrible on HRT. However today I am knackered, have a really sore head and having hot flushes. I am not even a week into it. It is a nightmare as I was so lucky with ICSI, didnt really have any side effects.

How does everyone else feel.

Wishing you all the best of luck!

Morven x


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Morven

huge congrats on wee Robbie.  You have done it once, you will get there again!

my clinic doesn't seem to do the nasal sprays, i am starting Burselin injections tonight (the last 3 times got on fine with it) and then i have to start oestrogen tablets in a few days.  never had them before so that will be interesting!

Are you on both the spray and HRT at the mo?  hope you feel better soon and good luck to you.

Nic


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Nic

Good luck !!! I am not on both just now, have to take nasal spray for 3 weeks before start HRT. Have a scan w/c 27th June and if everything is ok take HRt for 10 days or so.

SOunds like the injections speed up the process a bit, that would be good.

Keep in touch

Morven


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome ladies: Scotslass and Sieve thanks for joining us

Lining report: Well I got to 7mm today,not quite what I wanted but better than 5mm. Hoping for an increase prior to FET.


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Evening all,

Just a quickie as need sleep....big day tomorrow. Tis transfer day tomorrow providing everything is ok. 

Quick question though....have just read back a page or so & you're all going on about scans & linings?? All i've had was 2 scans last week to check my 'dominant follicle'. At my second scan on Wednesday the doc said it wasn't growing as quickly as she would have liked but that instead of going for another scan I could just do a home ovulation test. She told me to start them on Friday which she presumed would be negative & that i'd probably get a positive result over the weekend. Wrong! I got a positive result on Friday so called & was told to do ovitrelle injection friday night & then start my cyclogest last night which I did. Am slightly concerned now though that I haven't been scanned for 6 days so who knows whats going on in there? What if my lining isn't thick enough?? They will have deforsted my embryos before they check me! Is this normal? Anyone else had treatment in this way??

Am really panicking now 

Hugs & baby dust to all xxx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hayley I don't have the answer to your question but I imagine that your protocol is different than mine, perhaps when you had your scan to look at your follicle they also looked at your lining, maybe they didn't mention it because there were no concerns. Try not to worry and think positive...good luck hun


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hayley - sounds fine i think gaby is right they prob ooked at it but was fine, all clinics do things differently. in mine i dont have any scans its done by blood test and i got my bfp so it def works. good luck with it all  today

gaby - good luck hope it carrys on getting thicker  

im 6 weeks today, furthest i have have got yay, still so long to go but praying my scan is ok tom, next hurdle here we come 

hope everyone is doing ok

kirst x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that the embryogist has just rang to say 2 have thawed out out of 4 and look 'nice' she said. But they just asked us if they can thaw another 4 out and try and culture these too to enable we have the best two back. Dh and I are like well we haven't a clue do what you think professionally So we are now waiting for them to ring us back to tell us how other 4 have done. If all okay will be in for E/T tomorrow at 12:30pm        

Sorry no personals except to BIRDEY:  for tomorrow for you scan!!   and TO EVERYONE HAVING SOMETHING DONE TOMORROW SORRY CANT REMEMBER THEM ALL 

Welcome newbies too and good luck with tx


----------



## Heelanlass (May 5, 2009)

Hi! Sieve & Scotslass,   welcome to the thread.  Which clinic you at Sieve? If you read through there are lot's of positive stories re FET's.   Scotlass,  notice you're at Ninewells, me to.  Going tomorrow for baseline scan.  Been DR on Suprecur spray for 3 weeks, had a few headaches and hot flushes but not too bad.  I do remember having lots of headaches on my first IVF cycle, Morven.   All being well start HRT tablets tomorrow with FET end of month, fingers crossed these last wee frosties thaw ok, had 100% success with previous two batches surviving thaw,   this is it for us, final chance of a sibling for DD (although she is adamant she doesn't want one - would rather have a dog! lol)

Good luck everyone else on the thread, keep well and stay positive.


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Birdey good luck tomorrow

Good luck to you Tulip and Haley


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi thanks tulip, thats good news they got 2, they trying to get best choices for you so thats even better let us know how they go and good luck for et tom ill be thinking of ya

kirst x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi All !!

BIRDEY   for tomorrow, really thinking of you, what time is your scan, im home from work at 6pm, hopefully you will have updated us by then  

Gbaby, lining has come on good   hopefully by transfer it will have easily gained another 1mm  

Just me,   for monday im sure your lining will have come along nicely  

Welcome to the thread, Scotslass and sieve. Hopefully it will try and keep you sane in 2ww, it helped me   

Hayley, hope everything went well with transfer   and   that it will all work out for you. 

Best wishes and thoughts to everyone else. Im nursing my poor   at the moment. Just had my first gestone jab  
To be honest the actual jab part was ok, but my god, my   feels like its on fire now   

Take care
Newyorker x x x x x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Newyorker Just wanted to say I too have just had me gestrone jab (although its my 5th) it gets no better... I am black and blue on my     totally sympathise with you  

Just quick update out of the other 4 thawed 2 have survived again, so as the embryogist puts it we have '4 really nice ones' that will hopefully divide tonight   and roll on 12:30pm tomorrow!

Hayley: Hope you are a PUPO      Also they haven't scanned me since last Monday?? apparently this can be normal practice with FET ? 

I know you are having a scan tomorrow Birdey (  again  ) but sure there was a few of us with things happening tomorrow? Did I dream it?  

Welcome Scotlass and Sieve!  

Gbaby: When is your next scan?  
Love Kelly xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Birdey good luck with scan tomorrow hunny xxx

Spinny xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Yes, I am testing tomorrow!!!    Gosh it has come round already  

I am quietly confident   I have been having some positive symptoms....well, symptoms I have never felt before, but then again, I have never had FET before    Most noticeable is the increased appetite and stretchy AF pains and lower back ache and the tops of my legs.....I don't remember running a marathon, but if sure feels like it  

   for a positive tomoz.

Good luck gbaby, hope you are feeling thick (in the nicest way   )

Hayley, hope it all went well  

Tulip      for tomorrow sweety, sorry to hear about your's and NY's botties - get DH to rub it better  

Welcome, welcome, welcome to Sieve and Scotlass

Scotlass, I was on injections for DR and it still took me 17 days   so not sure it speeds it up that much, don't worry.  I felt dreadful on DR, so I feel for you    I actually turned into my mother    and did some really wacky things  

Sieve, good luck and enjoy the acupuncture, I have heard great things about it.  3 to thaw should give you a great chance.  They say that FET embies are better because they have survived thaw and are stronger for it.

Oh well, I will check in tomorrow to let you know the result when I have let it sink in either way.  Thank you all for your support  

PoDdy


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Best of luck poDdy, though I don't think you need it, all sounds good to me.

My snow babies are being defrosted on Thurs aft for ET on Friday all being well.  They'll let me know late Thurs afternoon.  I'm hoping to get 2 put back.

Good luck for scan tom Birdey.

Hi everyone else

Tracyx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey all,

Thank you all for the good luck messages. Tis so nice to know that i'm not alone in all this! Well....2 out of 3 survived the thawing so have been put back safely where they should be! They were all grade 1 - 4 cell embryos to start but one went down to 1 cell so was binned (i'm sure there's a better way of phrasing that but i'm so tired I can't think of one lol) and the other 2 went down to 2 cells but embryologist said that was quite normal & there was no real reason to worry. This of course made me worry! Am trying to stay positive now that they're there though. I'd forgotten how awful the 2ww is and i'm only a few hours in...grrrrrr.

Sorry for no personals but am exhausted after having no sleep last night (felt sick with nerves) and after the stress of the morning waiting for the call to say the embryos were ok and having to sit in the car for a total of 5 hours! God, i'm moany tonight lol, sorry!

GOOD LUCK to all those of you who have things going on tomorrow (especially PoDdy....sounds good though!).....will be thinking of you & will hopefully be able to check back here tomorrow & write a slightly more normal post tomorrow with personals!

Love, hugs & huge thanks to all, Hayley xxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

That's great Hayley.  Mine were 3 day 8cells when they were frozen  so will be 4 day when they're put back (if they survive)


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Its so late, so making it a quick one!!

Gbaby2009.... hope your lining is thickening up!! They didn't up my dose of oestrogen, so hoping its nice and thick for my scan tomorrow!                 

Hayley25... congrats on being PUPO!!

PoDdy... good luck for tomorrow!

Got to go to bed now.......   to everyone else...
Just_me x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I leave tomorrow to Czech...I had my first PIO injection today, it wasn't bad at all, starting to feel a little sore but it wasn't bad, maybe because my neighbor who is a nurse gave me my shot.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All,
We got our   this morning!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe I get to write that  

DH and I keep giggling and smiling, I think we were hopeful, but there was always that chance of seeing a BFN, so we were actually scared to do the test.  It came up almost immediately, which make us shriek with surprise and then we saw it was positive!   

Obviously very early days yet, there is no way of knowing if it will still be here in a weeks time, but we have never been pg before, but we have decided to try and enjoy it while it lasts  

Good luck gbaby

Thank you for your goos wishes Muff

Well done Hayley - sounds good and you are officially PUPO.  I definately feel that keeping relaxed and pushing the 2WW to the back of my mind has helped me   

PoDdy


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

PoDdy - CONGRATULAIONS


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Have been following on here, just wanted to say Congrats Poddy!!!!!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you ladies and good luck for your test dates     

PoD


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - i tested early...   for me          hope it changes


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Pinky, 
 I have heard so many ladies say they tested even 1 day before their OTD and getting BFN and then testing the next day and getting a BFP.  Keeping everything crossed for you  
PoDdy


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi girls,

I've just arrived from scan and I got only 3.6 mm lining . nurse told me that it is very thin but it could be because it is very soon for me because my cycles are a bit longer. So I have to come back on Friday for scan again

I'll back for personals.....

Mariam. xxx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

PoDdy  much  to you, how exciting

Mariam I've been in your shoes just last week but there is hope my lining did increase so don't give up.... 

Pinky I   you get better news when you test again....

THANK YOU Just Me


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

pinky - dont worry i tested early on first attempt and it was day before then got bfp on otd it can change. keep strong. i know how hard it is honey  

poDdy - Fantastic news have been thinking about you today hoping it was good news, looks like we did it. keep taking it easy, what did the clinic say?

well we had our 6 week scan today and one little one with heartbeat so mega happy and relieved we know we still have long way to go but now we have seen it it seems to be ome more real and we have never got to this stage before. they saw a second sac but have said it looks like it did take but have lost itor could be that its hiding behind baby 1 so gonna do another scan in2 weeks and check all ok. cant wait now, please keep growing strong babe or maybe babes  

kirst x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Well as for me I am very    (AND TRYING NOT TO BE)... I have been for E/T which was nearly 2 hours late so filled and emptied my bladder twice and was sure I would wee myself in the corridor let alone on the lovely bed.  But then when we finally went in I felt it was so rushed although the nurses were lovely.. it just felt very rushed!  Embryogist didn't seem very positive about our embies at all, all she said was ' one divided last night and other looks okay and they were embies with 3 and 4 cells' we are putting 2 of them in and THAT WAS IT! I was crying my eyes out I felt devastated. Cried all the way home until DH said right I going to ring the hospital and find out what chance we have.  The embryogist then decided to tell DH 'Oh no don't worry your embryos were excellent quality'     Why didn't she just say that then!!  

Now in a state that I have caused them (embies) not to stay by being so upset  I am driving myself crazy. Sorry no more personals going to rest.  except....

Pinky I to have heard this and OTD not for five days honey! Got everything crossed   
birdey FAB NEWS SWEETIE   

Hayely we are the PUPO   'S Hopefully we can be there for each othere through 2ww  

PoDdy: YIPEEEEEEE     

With much love to all and lots of


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations to all you wonderful ladies with    you deserve it.  what an amazing network of ladies we have here, those of us trying to be parents we will get there one way or another


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Birdey....    on your scan today. Im really pleased for you and im sure babe (s) will stick around for the whole 8 months more to come!!! What date is your next scan? Take care and look after yourself x x 

PoDdy...     

Pinky... I tested 5 days early, then 4 days early and both times a negative result. It wasn't until day 12 that I had a very feint line for BFP. Hang in there,   it changes for you x x x x

Tulip and Haley   for  

Im still counting down the days now until 30th july for 7 week scan... its driving me nuts  
Also worried that I still dont have any symptoms, no sore boobs, no sickness, just bloated from progesterone. Just wish I knew what was going on in there.

Take care all and    to all that are having a rubbish time at the moment
Newyorker x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x xx x x x x xx x x x xx x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Birdey -   so pleased for you honey       

Thanks for all the kind words ladies, i'm going to resist


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Pinky - good girl, 5 days early is v.early to even get a faint line, hope the result changes for you     

Birdey - great news on the scan!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

BFN for me girls    

thinking of you all and wishing you good luck xxx

Spinny xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Spinny - oh honey     so sorry x x x x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello all!

Spinny...so sorry, sending hugs your way! x

PoDdy....Congratulations, am so happy for you & it's so nice to hear about positive outcomes. x

Pinky...try not to worry, I didn't get a bfp with DD til about day 12 (I know this because I tested every day from day 1 - naughty I know). x

newyorker....I didn't get any symptoms last time til about week 14, enjoy it while it lasts lol....tis no fun having to hug the toilet for hours on end!

Tulip....hope you're feeling a bit better about things now! I think that docs & nurses sometimes forget how difficult & emotional all of this is to us. With my first et it felt like we were on a bit of a conveyor belt...we were in & out of the room in 10 minutes when all I wanted to do was lay down with my legs in the air lol. Tis good that we are only a day apart though, we can moan together, compare symptoms & then hopefully celebrate!

Not much news here. I've stocked up on pregnancy tests as they're half price in Tescos (2 for £2.35) and I know I won't wait the whole 2 weeks. With DD I watched the tests go from positive to negative then back to positive...can only pray we get the same result this time. Am feeling very sore today, lots of period type pain. Makes me feel very negative but am trying not to let it show although I keep snapping at dh, poor thing. Will go make myself an iced caramel latte me thinks, maybe that'll cheer me up a bit!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi all 

Well bad news for me today. Im now 5w 3d or 24 dpo and sorry TMI to follow.... when I went to the loo and wiped the clear stretchy like stuff was brown     
I know brown is better than red but this is how my first mc started with brown which just got progressively worse until mc. I have felt some period type pains but assumed that was the progesterone as I am on jabs and pessaries. My consultant is going to phone me tomorrow. They wont scan me until 6weeks earliest, but maybe they could do a blood test to see if the results are increasing or decreasing  

Sorry for down post but is there anyone else who has experienced this at 5-6 weeks and all was ok? 

By the way Spinney           

Take care Newyorker x x x x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

New Yorker I hope everything is ok with you  

Computer dying in 2 mins can't charge it adapter not fitting in outlet, but just want to report that my Lining was 9mm today             

FET scheduled for Sunday.....


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Well my embies didn't survive the thaw today so it's game over for us now....

Tracy


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Gbaby, wow really pleased for you     you even have 1mm more than what they wanted.   and   for sunday, im sure it will be fine 

Muff0303, so sorry    look after yourself  

Newyorker x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Newyorker, i had a lot of brown stuff when I was preg with Lucy.  Rest and take it easy and hopefully it'll stop x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

newyorker.....i'm sure that doc told me that most brown blood tends to be old blood so do NOT worry unless it goes pink/red. Worrying will not do you any good if there's nothing wrong will it? (sorry, I sound like my mum). Lots (and I mean LOTS) of women have bleeding during pregnancy & it's normally nothing to worry about! Stay calm & rest...I think that's the best advice I can give. Hugs coming your way though xxx

Tracy....i'm gutted for you, I really am. Huge hugs coming your way too xxx

Gbaby.....best of luck for Sunday!!! xxx

Me.....off to start my third book of the week. Am finding it a really good distraction to stop me thinking about what's going on inside me! Just booked tickets to see harry potter tomorrow as well as figured that's 3 hours that I won't have to think! Any other suggestions for killing time will be greatly welcome!


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Newyorker: My friend passed brown blood when pregnant with both of her children and she too was worried but her Doctor assured her it was all quite normal and a way in which her body was getting rid of old blood. So I know this is easier said than done sweetie but try and relax (I would take days off work if you need too) Rooting for you!!!!     

Spinny: So sorry hun  

Tracey: I am so sorry to hear your news   Thinking of you!

Gbaby: Way to go lady!!!!!!!     Good luck for Sunday!!

Hayley: OMG I am going   already and its just over 24hours ago since E/T   I too am experiencing lots of cramps, aches, tightness of my tummy   It was all like that before E/T though to be fair. Had a few shooting pains though... they have had me worried and made me knicker check (sorry tmi) A bit unsure if its my bladder though because all that yesterday cant have been good for me I was bursting 3 times in 2 hours. I have been trying not to do too much but I find that so hard so decided to just potter. Got a new book also for tomorrow so that is my plan too. I hope you enjoy the Harry Potter film   wish I was coming  

Love to everyone and lots of     to everyone xxx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies off to breakfast


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just joined PUPO World   I Had my transfer today everything seemed great, I had an US guided transfer which made me very happy, both of my frosties thawed successfully what a blessing,   2xHB (Hatching Blast) grade I-II. So I am officially with child/children..   
      OTD August 2nd.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

gaby - thats great news congrats on being pupo - keep rested and take care

kirst x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats GBABY!!


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Tulip and Kirst


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

gbaby...congrats on being pupo! Fingers crossed for you!

tulip....how are you doing? 

newyorker....am thinking of you. any more news yet? hope everything is ok now x

Well no news here. Today is day 5 of the 2ww & I am going out of my mind. Have had really bad period type pains & boobs are really sore so feels like AF is on it's way  Vaguely remember feeling like this last time but last time I had ovaries the size of watermelons (14cm & 11cm at their peak) so put all the pain down to that. Hence I wasn't expecting to have any pains this time unless it doesn't work. I dunno, am just feeling sorry for myself I guess. I suppose it's not over til the fat lady sings!

Sorry for short post but hubby waiting for his dinner.

Love & hugs to all xxx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

*Gbaby* congratulations on being pupo!!! 

*Birdey* haven't heard from you in a while, hope everything is ok.

*hayley* thanks for your kind thoughts, but unfortnately things are not going so well. Saturday morning, the brown spotting stopped.... however went shopping and on getting back to the car felt a gush down below and I was bleeding heavily 

Sorry for tmi but that afternoon, I bled very heavily and passed a very large black clot. I believe it wasn't placenta matter as I have m/c early before and that was grey in colour, this definately was blood. I continued to bleed until late yesterday afternoon. 
Today however the bleeding has stopped and just brownspotting when wiping. 
I am phoning clinic first thing tomorrow to see if I can get early scan.

Im 99% sure its all over, only that 1% still plays on my mind.

Sorry for negative post  to everyone else and 

Newyorker x x x x x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

aaaawww hun i'm so sorry to hear that. Am thinking of you & sending you the hugest hugs xxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi newyorker - im sorry to hear things are not going well for you, plea\se let me know what clinic say. please pm me if you need me, thinking of you

kirst x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Newyorker aww honey a big  for you and lots of        Will be thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hayley,
I am exactly the same driving myself . I am been treated for swine flu (GP desicion I am not convinced)   Was really ill Friday morning so rang my GP and they have decided to treat me as a pregnant woman. I arent allowed out for a week, which is just the worst possible thing when doing 2ww I really am going  Actually feeling fine now too . I too have just a huge bloated tum, sickness feeling (although think this is the bug) and major a/f pains  no sore boobies (.)(.). Are you on Gestrone can they give you these sort of aches?? I have been sooooo negative because of the rushed FET procedure and then swine flu thing I am pretty damn sure embies decided not to stay with a mardy pants mum... hope I am wrong     Wishing you lots of luck and to be honest I think either way signs, no signs can go either way good or bad... we just  ladies    

Hope Gbaby you arent going tooo 2ww crazy    

Birdey: Hope you are doing well hon 

Much love to all xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Newyorker.. keeping my fingers crossed for the 1% chance   

Tullip.... Oh no, stuck in the house with swine flu!! How aweful!! What were you symptoms that made you phone GP??

Well for me, Im officially PUPO!!! Had my transfer this morning. They thawed two embies which turned into a 6 cell and the other compacted. And both were transferred.. 

a little worried, as the transfer wasn't as smooth as it could have been. The consultant had a little difficulty putting the tube in, he asked if I'd had a recent procedure as there was a little scarring on my cervix stopping the tube going in. Eventually he got through, it hurt a little, but now I have a little bit of brown staining in my pants.. TMI anyone else experienced this?? As he got past the cervix, I shouldn't worry now should I, the scarring is irrelevant now??

A confused Just_me xx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just_me;
I would ring the clinic honey, its probably nothing and brown blood is old blood so   have you had a procedure recently   ..... Congrats on becoming a PUPO!!!      

Sorry a short post I am worn out xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Tulip... I was just panicing yesterday, my ET was a bit uncomfortable and he had to push the tube through an obstruction! A bit of scarring he thought, so the blood tint would be from that.... went in the chat room last night and some lovely ladies reassured me and all said that they had blood after ET... so Im chilled out now. Ive not had any procedures..... wondering whether its scaring from my emergency c-section 4 years ago??

Oh you want to here something ironic?? My husband is experiencing a 2 week wait also... he's got an ear infection and apparently his hearing will come back in about 2 weeks!!! He's got drops... Ive got jabs.. 

Hope everyone is fine and dandy!!
Just_me


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

i had scan day to check lining of womb only 6.5mm, so have to go back friday for another scan - at least its goin in right direction i suppose   if all going well will go for ET next week, just hope   my one blast thaws ok


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

good luck besttwin with your next scan


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Tulip....Oh my god! How frustrating for you! Are you feeling any better yet? I have af pains & sore boobies & am weeing every 10 minutes, convinced myself last night that I must have a kidney infection but then realised I am drinking a lot more fluid than usual so that's probably why I need the loo more often. I hope you're not going too mad being stuck indoors. Have you found a good book to read?

Gbaby....hope you're having a nice easy 2ww!

besttwin....good luck with your scan!

just_me....congrats on being PUPO. As already said, a small bleed especially a dark one is totally normal after transfer & i'd guess that the scarring is totally irrelevant now!

Day 8 here & I am going out of my mind. I was relying on dd to keep me busy but all she wants to do this week is sleep! Suppose I should make the most of it. Am feeling a bit sicky at the mo & all I want is a soft boiled egg but guess I shouldn't risk it  (even though I could have an egg that I know is very fresh, I just heard one of our chickens laying one lol).


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi girls

Sorry in advance for down post to follow..... but just wanted to let you all know that unfortunately this road has ended for us  
After heavy bleed on sat managed to get blood test done on monday and was 2117 than on wed was 485. I was about 6 weeks when I miscarried. Although Im very sad, im looking towards the future and have us booked in for fresh cycle next year in Feb 2010.

Also because this is my third miscarriage me and dh wil get some further testing to cheack everything is ok.

Just wanted to say thanks to you all for your support and caring words, I dont know what I would have done without you, especially Gbaby, Birdey and Hayley. 

To everyone else I hope you have long happy, healthy pregnancies!!!

Take care Newyorker x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh hun, i'm so sorry. I know there's nothing I can say that will make you feel any better after everything you've gone through but I am sending you the hugest hugs ever. 

It's good that you're going to get some further testing though, i'd like to say that I hope they don't find anything else wrong but maybe in this situation it'd be easier for you if they did find a problem, and then they could fix it so that you & dh never have to go through this again. (I hope that makes sense & doesn't offend).

I really am wishing you all the best for 2010 treatment. Who knows....maybe we'll end up going through treatment at the same time!

Lots of love & big hugs xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Newyorker..... Really sorry to hear your news xxxxx


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join?

I have been searching everywhere on FF to find anyone going through FET.  

Unfortunately my first round of ICIS never worked I got a BFN during my 2WW wait   on 2 June.

I have an appointment at the Hospital on the 25 August to discuss FET.  I have 6 frosties.  

Is there any advice you ladies can give me to ask when I go to the hospital.  Its all so confusing and I'm really scared.

Newyorker - I know this is my first post etc but I'm really sorry to hear about your m/c

x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you! Am on day 10 of 2 ww. When I used my gel test and day before there was dark red on the end. Has this happened to anyone else? Not actually bleeding mind you- just sort of expecting it to happen. Feel like it's all over and not due to test till Mon 27th. Anyone had this kind of thing and gone on to have a BFP?

Olivia x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Olivia it could be implantation blood, so don't give up...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
how you all doing its been really quiet here lately hope you all doing ok
kirst x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey Birdey I am still around however our thread is a bit quite these days....I am actually trying to decide if I am going to test on day 10


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

im not really the one to say wait as did mine 5 days early, think everyone is diff, i wish i had waited because although it was bfp it made the wait even harder, just remember it can be wrong that early so dont give up hope if its not your bfp yet, it will come i can feel it  

kirst x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

gbaby...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Don't do it! I've tested every day & it totally messes with your head. With dd I had a BFP from day 8 but I was convinced that it was all going to go wrong & still carried on testing. This time it's been BFN every day (day12pt today) & I am devastated even though I know it could change. I certainly won't be testing every day next time. Day 10 could still be too early for a BFP, and if you get a BFN it will upset you! Just try & keep as busy as possible so that you think about it less x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

New Yorker wishing you all the best in the future, I know it must be hard but remember we are here for you whenever you need us, my heart goes out to you  

 Welcome Olivia and Hackers glad to have you....Hackers let us know what we can help you with and we will try our best to help. Are you doing a medicated or natural cycle? Olivia good luck on Monday 

Birdey I am going to try my best to hold out as long as possible maybe I can shoot for day12  

Hayley you are so right we will see how I get through the week as long as I don't buy any pee sticks I can at least get to Friday but I know the day I buy any pee sticks it will be over, I will give in so I have to stay away from the store


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Girls

On day 6 of 2ww, if I can just get pass Tuesday or Wednesday without spotting, I know Im doing better than my last IVF tx. 
Feel quite positive, however Im really worried that I shouldn't be positive just incase it makes me more upset if it doesn't work.... aaaaggggrrrhhhh.

gbaby2009..... when is your day 10
Hayley25...    that the pee sticks change on day 14 for you xx

Going to eat lots of icecream now, might make me feel a bit happier 

Just_me x


----------



## eeyore5700 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Can i join this thread please. I had my 2 frozen embies put back yesterday and am already going insane. I have had 1 cycle of ivf which was BFN and a natural FET in march which ended in a chemical pregnancy. I was devastated and would have preferred to get a BFN than go through that. OTD is 8.8.09. 

Eeyore xx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Justme day 10 is on Wednesday but I am going to try hard to make it to Friday day 12, hpt Friday morning 7am followed by beta at 8:30am...I have it all planned out   so justme you are one day behind me.


Welcome Eeyore good luck hun


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

gbaby2009... The clinic said that my otd was 3rd August... but just worked out that that would be day 17!!! Day 14 is Friday.... OMG OMG OMG...... what do i do? The embies were day 3 embies last Monday.....??

Hi Eeyore!! Welcome to the thread!!

I think Ive just managed to wind myself up.... need to go back to work now to throw myself into something mundane!!

Just_me x


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Justme my OTD is August 2 which is Sunday but I know I won't make it until Sunday plus that would mean I would go for beta Monday so that's an extra day to wait. I read you can get an accurate Beta on day 12 so that's what I am shooting for Friday for my BFP


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

wishing you lots   for testing just wanted to let you know we got a BFP this morning!!!    We have to be at the hospital for official OTD at 8am       

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just to let you know we had 8 week scan yest and our little baby has died, i dont even know what to say or do cant believe this has happened again.

kirst x


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh my god birdey, so so sorry.  Life is such a sh!t sometimes


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Birdey I am so sorry to hear that sweetheart     I am so sad for you. Take care and grieve, be angry be what ever helps you. Thinking of you


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh birdey I am so sorry hun. Sending you lots of love & huge


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Birdey my heart goes out to you, so sorry   you are in my prayers......

Tulip wishing you the best.....


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Tulip1411  Congrats!! Thats wonderful news xx

Birdey.....   ****.. really sorry that this has happened. Sending loads of virtual hugs xxxx                 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## eeyore5700 (Jul 23, 2007)

birdey im so sorry to hear your news......       Take care xx

tulip congratulations on your BFP 

Hope everyone is ok 

Eeyore xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just popped on to see how you are all getting allong  

Bridey - OMG i'm so sorry honey   life can be so unfair  

George x x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Its very quiet on here! Just popped on to see whats new!

Its my OTD tomorrow and really nervous...... really hope its worked, but not really convinced it has to be honest.
However, I appear to have got to OTD without AF arriving beforehand, so thats an accomplishment in itself!

Hope everyone else is ok.... and have some good news soon.

Just_me xx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck Just me


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

bottoms... bottoms.... bottoms.... its a BFN for me 

Nevermind, had a good cry this morning, and now looking to the future!! and a big glass of wine tonight... cheers xx

Just_me x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just_me so sorry sweetie   

Birdey: You have been in my thoughts  

gbaby: When's you OTD?


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

So sorry Just me   

Tulip it was Monday no change for me...

I am losing faith in FET, I will try one more if it doesn't work I will save for another fresh cycle....


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

gbaby2009... you too had a BFN?? so sorry xxx


----------



## eeyore5700 (Jul 23, 2007)

oh ladies gbaby and just me so sorry to hear about you BFN, this treatment lark is awful
Hope your ok or as well as can be        

Eeyore xx


----------

